# Retaining length for fine hair ladies



## bless57 (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi Ladies, what are you fine hair ladies doing to retain the length you are growing. Please explain how you are maintaining your length. What is your length.


----------



## Ciacia (Apr 23, 2010)

bumping bump


----------



## MizzCoco (Apr 23, 2010)

Mainly low manipulation. I rollerset once a week, then finger comb it into a protective style or updo. My ends have stayed thick by doing this. I'm just scraping APL


----------



## Aviah (Apr 23, 2010)

Low manipulation and protective styling/moisturizing.
ETA I am layered CBL- almost BSB


----------



## beans4reezy (Apr 23, 2010)

^^^^^ ITA


----------



## SelfStyled (Apr 23, 2010)

Deep conditioning w/ heat has been the single most important thing that has helped me retain, that and stretching my relaxers out from the 5-6 weeks, I use to get them.


----------



## LaidBak (Apr 23, 2010)

Subscribing cause I NEED to know. LoL!  
-DC w/heat--check!
-Low Mani--check!
What else?


----------



## MizzCoco (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh how could I forget to mention protein on a regular basis? I always use reconstructor weekly, then follow up with a moisturizing DC. My favs are Joico k-pak and ultra sheen duo tex.


----------



## almond eyes (Apr 23, 2010)

I am fine, dense, and mostly coarse. I am so over the whole protective styling (twists) and no heat. I thought I was giving my hair a break and all I ended up with were even more tangles.

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## maxineshaw (Apr 23, 2010)

almond eyes said:


> I am fine, dense, and mostly coarse. I am so over the whole protective styling (twists) and no heat. I thought I was giving my hair a break and all I ended up with were even more tangles.
> 
> Best,
> Almond Eyes



That's the exact same problem my mother had.  A lot of people use a little heat to help prevent tangles.  My mother actually just started putting grease on her ends, and it has tremendously helped keep the tangles away.  I don't think I've heard her threaten her hair with a relaxer since she started.


As for me, my hair length is uneven between my chin and shoulders.  The best way I've been able to retain length is to use a water based moisturizer (the more water is has, the better it seems to function).


----------



## grow (Apr 23, 2010)

little to no manipulation.
i'm comin up on 15 wks post and only comb/detangle once every 10-14 days.
dc overnight on dry hair
whole head baggy when sleeping
wet baggy/bun during the day.
NO HEAT WHATSOEVER
cowash 3-7 times a week.
Ayurveda
leave ins and sealing with oils
NO CONES


----------



## CaliDiamond (Apr 23, 2010)

MizzCoco said:


> Oh how could I forget to mention protein on a regular basis? I always use reconstructor weekly, then follow up with a moisturizing DC. My favs are Joico k-pak and ultra sheen duo tex.


 
This is EXTREMELY important. Since incorporating a light protein in my weekly regimen, my hair has retained a heck of a lot more growth in the past 3-4 months.


----------



## LaidBak (Apr 23, 2010)

CaliDiamond said:


> This is EXTREMELY important. Since incorporating a light protein in my weekly regimen, my hair has retained a heck of a lot more growth in the past 3-4 months.




What do you use for protein?  How often do you use protein compared to moisture only products?


----------



## Tif392002 (Apr 23, 2010)

Very low manipulation... which is detangle and rebraid every 2 weeks for me
co wash once a week
moisturise and seal ends everyday
no heat eva
lite protien treatments when needed
use leave ins after woashes or co wash
use poo only on scalp as needed- to prevent dryness in hair

im newly natural. Neck length.


----------



## Nonie (Apr 23, 2010)

Low mani: braids 24/7.

Length? Not sure but the back is this long.


----------



## bless57 (Apr 23, 2010)

your hair looks thick


----------



## NIN4eva (Apr 23, 2010)

Protein/Moisture balance for sure. Nexxus Emergencee once per week has been the best so far. I DC twice per week, once with ORS Replenishing Pak and once with Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose. I stopped using Aphogee 2 Min because I saw no strength from it and still had breakage. It's more like a conditioner than a strengthening protein treatment in my opinion. Not worth the cost of it that's for sure. I have used the Aphogee 2 Step and I liked it, but it should only be used every 6 weeks or so because it really hardens the hair. But after a few weeks I needed another protein treatment. I chose to start using Nexuss Emergencee instead because I can use it once per week with fantastic results and I still have soft hair with 0 breakage!

No heat whatsoever (not even to DC) my fine hair hates heat of any kind. No heat has made a HUGE difference for me. Rollersetting and gently pinning up my hair instead of twisting and buns. I do like braid outs with curled ends though. So far I'm thicker and retaining length. I tried flat ironing a couple months back and was thinning and breaking. Cutting out heat immediately and all together and trimming the ends that I ruined helped a lot.


----------



## bless57 (Apr 23, 2010)

thank ladies this is so cool. do you find with all the moisture you hair gets weak and mushy. and how many times a month do you do a protein tretment. Also how often do you trim or dust.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Apr 23, 2010)

This is an excellent thread! Thanks OP!


----------



## CaliDiamond (Apr 23, 2010)

LaidBak said:


> What do you use for protein? How often do you use protein compared to moisture only products?


 
I use Aphogee 2 min, Baba de Caracol, or BPT Wheat Germ. They are in order from strongest to lightest. I use one of these once weekly with oils and sometimes coconut milk added. 

I use moisture-only products everyday because I am transitioning. Following this regimen...let's see...I cut my hair to mid-neck length blowdried in the beginning of March to jump-start my transition. It it now blunt bottom-of- neck length blowdried. I will update my fotki when I straighten mid May. I hooope I am grazing shoulder length by then!

ETA: I dust once a month (1/8th an inch)


----------



## Harina (Apr 23, 2010)

Lately, I've been mixing 100% real mayonaise with Aussie moist and this is a great moisturizing treatment. Would this be considered a protein DC?

Also I agree with whoever said the heat bit. My hair gets tangled way too easy.


----------



## Nonie (Apr 23, 2010)

*do you find with all the moisture you hair gets weak and mushy.* 

When I'm in braids, I don't apply any moisturizer/leave-in, so I don't know what the effect of doing that would be. I only use a moisturizer/leave-in when I need to comb my hair (S Curl) and I only apply it on the day I wash my hair. I baggy every night and it keeps my hair from needing any more moisture until washday.
*
and how many times a month do you do a protein tretment. *

I use a reconstructor every weekend. I alternate between GPB and Emergencée. I have never used a pure protein on my hair. 

*
Also how often  do you trim or dust.*

Ideally, I'd like to do it every 6 - 8 weeks like I used to do it back in 2001-2003 when I think my hair was the healthiest it's ever been and it grew so steadily and well. But I've become so lazy at keeping a schedule...so I just do it when I think of it. I usually do it when I redo a braid, so sometimes I'll just do it coz the ends of the hair feel a little too think for my liking.


----------



## NIN4eva (Apr 23, 2010)

bless57 said:


> thank ladies this is so cool. do you find with all the moisture you hair gets weak and mushy. and how many times a month do you do a protein tretment. Also how often do you trim or dust.



I was using Nexxus Emergencee every other week and I liked it alot, but I have a problem finding it in my area (I guess the word is out) and my hair was sad and breaking and shedding without it. So I tried the Aphogee 2 step last week, it was messy and stinky but it definitely made my hair stronger. Use a developer-like bottle to apply it if you try it, I had the 1 application packets. The Moisture balancing cond it comes with is a must, then a deeep moist DC after. My shedding decreased immediately. I'm planning to use it as needed but never more than every 6 weeks. I've never had a problem with too much moisture. I always need more.

I don't dust or trim or cut unless I need to.


----------



## KinkyGenius (Apr 23, 2010)

CaliDiamond said:


> This is EXTREMELY important. *Since incorporating a light protein in my weekly regimen, my hair has retained a heck of a lot more growth* in the past 3-4 months.


 
@ bolded - Same here. I will always use a light protein weekly.


----------



## belleza (Apr 23, 2010)

Low manipulation is the way to go for me.  I do protective styling.  I have started steaming my hair and putting it in two french braids.  I pop a wig on it every day.  I also started using henna.  It makes my hair so luscious.  Also, I'm going to opt out of regular trims.  The last time I had some length is b/c I controlled when I got my trims, not my stylist.  We'll see what happens.


----------



## KittyMeowMeow (Apr 23, 2010)

Great thread! So far for me (BSB, not quite claiming BSL)

- no ponytail holders ("safe" or not), no bobby pins. 
- lots of PSing with hairpins in bun twisted on top of head ballerina style
- using as little products/ingredients as possible to avoid buildup
- no cones, no wax
- no heat
- protein
- moisturize with water/glycerin spray, EVCO, DCing
- detangling dry (works for me- was getting breakage while wet, go figure) from bottom up in sections nightly with this amazing seamless comb and gentle finger combing.  http://www.hotcombs.net/products/Magic-Star-Jumbo-Rake.html


----------



## CaliDiamond (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank God for this thread!


----------



## ceebee3 (Apr 23, 2010)

I've been scraping APL for the last year.  I don't know if I'm there yet, but I'm 35 weeks post and won't be doing a length check for a while.

My hair is very fine and I need protein.  I use it every week or every other week.

Pre-poo with olive oil or protein conditioner
Shampoo
Deep condition with heat for 25 minutes
Add leave ins
Rollerset, bun or braid

I also use the Aphogee 2 step every 6-9 weeks.  I love that stuff.


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Apr 23, 2010)

MizzCoco said:


> Oh how could I forget to mention protein on a regular basis? I always use reconstructor weekly, then follow up with a moisturizing DC. My favs are Joico k-pak and ultra sheen duo tex.



ITA, weekly protein is really important and it doesn't necessarily have to be an official protein treatment.  I use Chi Silk Infusion and Nexxus Humectress (even though it's labeled as a moisturizing conditioner, it has Hydrolyzed Keratin).


----------



## nycutiepie (Apr 23, 2010)

Good Thread for the Fine Hair Folks 

I have very fine relaxed hair and I have to use protein every wash. However, I always follow with a heavy lathering of Elucence MBC. My hair has to stay strong or it will break, even though I'm a no-comber/lo-mani. I moisturize and seal daily. Some of my protein products include Joico K-Pak Recons., Aveda DR, Megatek (scalp only), Dudley's DRC, Cathy Howse UBH. I moisturize everyday with Elucence sprinkled with water and seal with Vatika and/or Shescentit Seyani HB.


Addtitional tips I use:

always parting my hair down the middle and keeping it this way during washing and conditioning (i.e., no multi-directional manipulation during the wash/cond process)
limited use of products with cones
pre-pooing and detangling with a comb *prior* to washing once I get deep in my stretch
if washing with shampoo deep in the stretch, I use a moisturizing cond (i.e., Elucence, Aubrey HSR, etc.) which is combed through under running water *prior *to using any protein and this ensures that the protein will not lock my hair up
my final step is ALWAYS with a moisturizing cond (Elucence) which is combed through and rinsed under running water
IMHO, fine hair is also more prone to split ends and loses it's shape quicker than thicker hair. Consequently, I cannot go for months on end (i.e., over 3 -4) without a trim. I purposely tested this theory on 2 separate occasions and my hair continuously had to be cut back to APL.

I hope this helps someone.


----------



## PrissyMiss (Apr 23, 2010)

KittyMeowMeow said:


> Great thread! So far for me (BSB, not quite claiming BSL)
> 
> - no ponytail holders ("safe" or not), no bobby pins.
> - using as little products/ingredients as possible to avoid buildup
> - protein



I agree with most of these, howver, these are the most important for me. 

-My hair doesn't like buns unless they are very loose. 

- My protective style of choice is actually rollersetting, whether it's curly or straight.

-I can't moisturize everyday or every other day. This actually causes my hair to dry out. If am less than 3 months post, I will only moisturize on my wash day. My hair doesn't dry out because I wash atleast twice a week.

-I stretch for 4-5 months.

-My hair loves protein. Matter of fact, most of my products contain protein.


----------



## davisbr88 (Apr 23, 2010)

Is anyone on this thread transitioning or natural? Do you also protein treat weekly? If so, what do you use? 
I was just wondering about protein that often on my hair (I'm transitioning). I know everyone is different, but was just wondering.


----------



## *CherryPie* (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm a little past BSB/BSL, and keeping a good protein/moisture balance keeps me retaining.


----------



## cutenss (Apr 23, 2010)

For me, I am natural, BSL

Protein/Moisture balance is essential for me.  

My hair is in ponys, buns, or banana clips 99% of the time, out of laziness and work
I trim a few times a year, but will search and destroy.  Because my strands are fine, split ends are inevitable.  I have not trimmed this year, I may in my birthday month (July)

I am not afraid to be a PJ in order to learn what my hair needs, but I pretty much have my staple products.


----------



## PrissyMiss (Apr 23, 2010)

davisbr88 said:


> Is anyone on this thread transitioning or natural? Do you also protein treat weekly? If so, what do you use?
> I was just wondering about protein that often on my hair (I'm transitioning). I know everyone is different, but was just wondering.



 I use to be natural and when I did transition protein was essential, but once I bced I didn't really need protein anymore.


----------



## MizzCoco (Apr 23, 2010)

bless57 said:


> thank ladies this is so cool. do you find with all the moisture you hair gets weak and mushy. and how many times a month do you do a protein tretment. Also how often do you trim or dust.


 When I first joined this site, all I heard was moisture moisture moisture...I followed it, and for a few months, my hair was breaking WAY more than it was when I was abusing it...my hair was very mushy, and it wouldnt hold a curl. So yes it can get mushy very fast. I never do a hard protein like Aphogee 2 step, I would rather give it regular small doses. I dust/light trim when ever I get the urge, which lately has been every 2 months or so. I'm trying to even up my hair and get rid of the layers. HTH


----------



## davisbr88 (Apr 23, 2010)

PrissyMiss said:


> I use to be natural and when I did transition protein was essential, but once I bced I didn't really need protein anymore.



What protein products did you use and how often? I hardly ever use protein because I am scared of overload!



cutenss said:


> For me, I am natural, BSL
> 
> *Protein/Moisture balance is essential for me.
> *
> ...



How did you maintain this balance?


----------



## PrissyMiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sometimes I used Ors Hair Mayonnaise and other times I used eggs and mayonnaise ( I don't use either now). I would also use the 2 minute protein treatment by Aphogee every 6 weeks.

Now I use a light protein treatment by Hairveda, Aphogee Reconstructor and Aphogee 2 minute protein treatment.

If you are transitioning you need protein. Even if you didn't need it before you definitely need it now. Incorporating protein into my regimen when I was transitioning kept a lot of hair on my head .


----------



## Lisa (Apr 23, 2010)

MizzCoco said:


> When I first joined this site, all I heard was moisture moisture moisture...I followed it, and for a few months, my hair was breaking WAY more than it was when I was abusing it...*my hair* *was very mushy, and it wouldnt hold a curl*. So yes it can get mushy very fast. I never do a hard protein like Aphogee 2 step, I would rather give it regular small doses. I dust/light trim when ever I get the urge, which lately has been every 2 months or so. I'm trying to even up my hair and get rid of the layers. HTH



I so agree with this. I did the same thing. I used the S-curl because everyone was talking about how wonderful it was and my hair turned to MUSH! I tried co-washing 3-5 times a week and my hair turned to MUSH! My hair was much longer when I washed once a week using Infusium 23 shampoo, conditioner, and leave in and I rollerset (and yeah I would use heat sometimes also).


----------



## bless57 (Apr 23, 2010)

MizzCoco said:


> When I first joined this site, all I heard was moisture moisture moisture...I followed it, and for a few months, my hair was breaking WAY more than it was when I was abusing it...my hair was very mushy, and it wouldnt hold a curl. So yes it can get mushy very fast. I never do a hard protein like Aphogee 2 step, I would rather give it regular small doses. I dust/light trim when ever I get the urge, which lately has been every 2 months or so. I'm trying to even up my hair and get rid of the layers. HTH


 your hair is fooling me, it looks thick


----------



## PrissyMiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Fine doesn't necessarily pertain to thickness. Fine can also refer to hair texture. For instance, my thickness is medium but my strands are fine.


----------



## MizzCoco (Apr 23, 2010)

Yes I agree^^my individual strands are very fine, but there is alot of them.


----------



## abcd09 (Apr 23, 2010)

hair length: a few inches from bsl

what has helped me is 
mild protein once a week with heat (mendex or aphogee two min)
followed by dc with humecto and oil or ors. 
dc again midweek
low manipulation styles and ends OFF clothing
dc with heat always. 
satin pillow cases and caps. 
moisturize twice a day, seal with jojoba and castor


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Apr 23, 2010)

CaliDiamond said:


> This is EXTREMELY important. Since incorporating a light protein in my weekly regimen, my hair has retained a heck of a lot more growth in the past 3-4 months.



I could not agree more!!!! Since doing "Protein is my friend" I practically use protein everytime I wash...maybe once a week I will do a strictly moisturizing treatment (I wash 3-4 times a week) .....

I also use protein leave ins after washing and dc'ing....


----------



## BlackGeisha (Apr 23, 2010)

*-low manipulation styles (pin ups mostly)
-no combing and brushing daily/ comb w/ wide tooth on wash days
-deep condition 2x's a week once with a moisturizing condish and once with a protein condish
-airdry
-moisturize and seal
-weekly hot oil treatments*


----------



## jcdlox (Apr 23, 2010)

this is a great thread because fine hair definitely has unique needs

I have NL fine but dense hair. I also overdid moisture at first (based on all the raving) and my hair was mush until I discovered how to balance with protein

Keys for me are low manipulation, weekly light protein with Mizani Fulfyl but lately I'm trying ceramides with Nexxus Humectress.  Heat protectant and moisturizing ends before using direct heat maintain my ends well.  In fact I just got my relaxer after 7 weeks and my stylist said she could still see where she trimmed my ends the last time so no scissors!!!


----------



## cutenss (Apr 23, 2010)

davisbr88 said:


> How did you maintain this balance?


 
Basically, whenever I use a mositure product, I will use a protein product too.  For example, I use WEN(moisture) to wash, then Aphogee 2 Minutes(protein).  Then my leave ins would be one moisture (Nexxus) and one protein (GVP Potions 9).  A small amount of both mixed together.  If I was going to flat iron, I would spray on Aphogee Pro Vitamin and then  Aphogee Green Tea, followed by a small amount of CHI silk fusion.  I would airdry then flatiron.  I use my Maxiglide with the steam burst.

My protein treatments are light enough to prevent moisture overload and not so heavy to cause protein overload.  And I have a steamer now so can use a light protein, and get moisture from the steamer. HTH


----------



## LatterGlory (Apr 23, 2010)

_________________________


----------



## Aireen (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm APL but heading towards BSB/BSL, the way I retain might be a little different and not for everyone but it's helped my mum and I. (She's a little below BSL but not quite MBL.)

- Stretching relaxers
- Detangling before shampooing
- Using oil to detangle new growth
- Deep Conditioning
- Switching from using heavy protein treatments every 2-3 months to lighter protein treatments every few weeks
- Cutting out the use of moisturizers after conditioning 

I know people might disagree with the last one but when I used to moisturize my hair it would be limp, extra greasy, and I'd always find tons of little hairs around my sink from breakage.  Now if I need added moisture I just use moisture rich conditioners.


----------



## WhipEffectz1 (Apr 23, 2010)

I have fine hair (natural) with medium density. Its a lot of it. I am currently wearing my hair in weekly rollersets. I am currently shoulder length but I'm about to cut in a month or two. Throughout my journey, I've learned that braids aren't for everyone who has fine hair. Especially those micros and even sew ins. The best braid style for me is cornrows most definitely under a wig.  I too detangle before washing. I find that my hair behaves better when its not in a ponytail or given the option to tangle. 

I use to wear my natural hair in braidouts but not anymore. My hair loves to have relations with each other in its natural state. After washing, most times, I blow dry my hair straight without flat ironing because my Sedu gets it pretty straight. Just to keep it 100, when I realized that my hair flourishes with this regimen, my hair starting retaining more. Braidouts work for some people but not me. I have to do what's best for my hair.

The beauty of having fine hair is that it maintains great shine and when you rollerset, it look like you have a head full of baby hair. People always want to touch it.


----------



## lushcoils (Apr 23, 2010)

Anyone know of a daily protein leave that smells good that I can use?


----------



## WhipEffectz1 (Apr 23, 2010)

PrissyMiss said:


> Fine doesn't necessarily pertain to thickness. Fine can also refer to hair texture. For instance, my thickness is medium but my strands are fine.



My hair is not thin. lol This is the same for me.


----------



## Jetblackhair (Apr 24, 2010)

Keeping my hair braided (4 to 6 braids) under a half wig helps me to retain my length.  I'm somewhere between APL & BSL.


I wash weekly with my hair in at least 4 braids.

Use protein for each wash.
Deep condition (moisture)
Most of my leave-ins contain some type of protein.
I moisturize in between washes as needed.
I detangle either before I wash using a spray detangler or after I wash right before I put on my leave in.  Detangling on very wet hair for me is a no-no.  I also cannot not detangle with conditioner on wet hair as I lose way too much hair.


----------



## charmtreese (Apr 24, 2010)

I have fine strands, low-med density, 4b relaxed, below apl

To retain length I:

1.  Use some type of protein with each weekly wash
2.  Only DC for 5-10 mins weekly while in the shower...too much moisturizing conditioner can make my hair too soft while wet causing my hair to break easily
3.  Finger comb daily, only detangle on wash day with leave-ins. 
4.  Protective styling


----------



## grow (Apr 24, 2010)

bless57 said:


> thank ladies this is so cool. do you find with all the moisture you hair gets weak and mushy. and how many times a month do you do a protein tretment. Also how often do you trim or dust.


 

i had to go back and check some ingredients, and like many ladies here, i found that many of my conditioners that i use for my 3-7 cowashes a week contain light proteins.

also the case for many leave ins.

however, i do deep protein treatments (like Dudley's DRC) once a month.

i don't trim, i only dust and it's only done when needed, NOT on a regular schedule like i used to do. 
(i used to trim JUST to have fresh ends....it looks and feels nice, but does nothing for my retention....."it it's not broke, don't fix it" works for me)


----------



## cutenss (Apr 24, 2010)

Mrs BHF said:


> Waist length texlaxed fine haired lady checking in.
> 
> *I joined LHCF with WL hair long before I knew about protective syling and the rest.*
> 
> ...


 
Me too.  Minus the waist length.  More BSL.  But I have found that being on LHCF has helped to have healthy hair in a natural state.  Before I was relaxed, so my hair responds differently because of that.


----------



## almond eyes (Apr 24, 2010)

When my hair was shorter the tangles were not as bad but as it got longer hairs would wrap around each other. And also as my hair got longer styling was more of a challenge. Fine hair looks like a big fuzzy cotton ball as it gets longer and my hair had more fly aways without the heat. 

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## glamazon386 (Apr 24, 2010)

Wearing protective styles works for me. If I manipulate to much I get splits.


----------



## morehairplease (Apr 24, 2010)

great thread ladies! So far, adding protein to my weekly washes has helped me retain length. Along with low manipulation, stretching relaxers, and no wet combing or brushing have also seemed to help. Pre-pooing on dry hair with little to no heat and gently detangling my tresses first before applying my pre-poo has helped tremendously. Whenever I manipulate my hair while wet the splits rear their ugly heads and any retain I gained is lost.


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Apr 24, 2010)

I am between sl and apl and have low density and fine strands. What works for me is ps most of the time, stretching texlaxes, only trim every 4-6mths, protein moisture balance. Most of my leave ins have protein in them like chi keratin mist,organix coconut milk leave in and then i add a moisture leave in with it. I usually only moisturize on wash day and then maybe 1 day during the
 week. My hair will get mushy if i do more


----------



## Thiends (Apr 24, 2010)

bless57 said:


> Hi Ladies, what are you fine hair ladies doing to retain the length you are growing. Please explain how you are maintaining your length. What is your length.


Mid-back length.

Protective styling, low manipulation, always using a leave-in, and not shampooing (I use ayurvedic powders and apple cider vinegar to clarify as needed) are how I take care of my hair.


----------



## *Muffin* (Apr 24, 2010)

Sometimes I feel like I'm in a losing battle trying to retain length with my fine, but plentiful, hair. But I'm not giving up! My hair seems to like to stay in the realm in between APL and BSL, but I'm going to try my hardest to reduce the amount of breakage and handle my hair with care so that I can finally break the BSL barrier!


----------



## Akemi (Apr 24, 2010)

lushcoils said:


> Anyone know of a daily protein leave that smells good that I can use?



Redken Extreme Anti-Snap.


----------



## caribgirl (Apr 24, 2010)

Fine relaxed hair, checking in:
-use only a shower comb to detangle when wet ONLY; finger comb btwn washes

-Limit heat as much as possible

-stay away from braidouts- I love them but they cause my hair to tangle so badly

-checking my moisture/protein balance at every wash

-use acv rinses or Porosity Control to keep my hair balanced. I use protein only when needed; my hair does not love protein so every 2 weeks is enough most times. Henna does well with my hair as well- makes it stronger...I really need to get back to it.

-cowash every other day and wet bun loosely

- apply a light moisturizer like NTM daily.

- DC with heat at least once a week


----------



## ElegantPearl17 (Apr 25, 2010)

Great thread ladies! I'm subscribing!


----------



## Triniwegian (Apr 25, 2010)

Low manipulation, no heat, protein (coconut/avocado) and protective styling.

I am right above APL.


----------



## shai_butta (Apr 26, 2010)

lushcoils said:


> Anyone know of a daily protein leave that smells good that I can use?



I love Kenra Daily Provision. The smell is very light though but here are the ingredients:
"chamomile, horse chestnut, sage, nettle, lemon balm, coltsfoot leaf, rosemary, birch and horsetail in purified water, amodimethicone, polyquaternium-11; certrimonium chloride, hydrolyzed silk protein, nonoxynol-10, octocynol-13; benzophenone-4; imidazolindinyl urea; methylparaben; propylparaben; citric acid, and fragrance."

It has some silk protein in it.


----------



## ElegantPearl17 (Apr 26, 2010)

Ok Ladies... as a newbie with fine, relaxed hair APL (as of right now) After this catastophe, I don't know what it will be because I have a SERIOUS issue going on with my hair right now.  

On yesterday, I prepooed with EVOO on dry hair and then proceeded to wash with Keri-care Moisturizing shampoo, next I DC with ORS with a little JBCO and EVOO, and Roux porosity control for about 20 min under the dryer. Once I rinsed out the DC I noticed my hair was completely mushy, soft, and very pliable, but I was happy because it was not tangled and I could easily get a comb thru it. I then used Aphogee Green tea as my leave in with a little CHI silk (Sally offbrand one) and proceeded to roller set my hair. Once I was dry, my hair looked ok..so I wrapped it and wore a silk scarf to bed....

But this morning...OMG!!! My hair is shedding like you would not believe. I literally touch it and the strands are falling on the floor.  Please send advice.. I don't now whether I should wash it again tonight? or wait a couple of days? I did have a Aphogee two-step treament the weekend before so I think it may be too soon for that.  I also did a co-wash on Wed. with Suave and Kericare Humectress, bit I did not have any issues until this morning.

HELP!!!!


----------



## LaidBak (Apr 26, 2010)

This sounds so much like my hair *sigh*



ElegantPearl17 said:


> Ok Ladies... as a newbie with fine, relaxed hair APL (as of right now) After this catastophe, I don't know what it will be because I have a SERIOUS issue going on with my hair right now.
> 
> On yesterday, I prepooed with EVOO on dry hair and then proceeded to wash with Keri-care Moisturizing shampoo, next I DC with ORS with a little JBCO and EVOO, and Roux porosity control for about 20 min under the dryer. Once I rinsed out the DC I noticed my hair was completely mushy, soft, and very pliable, but I was happy because it was not tangled and I could easily get a comb thru it. I then used Aphogee Green tea as my leave in with a little CHI silk (Sally offbrand one) and proceeded to roller set my hair. Once I was dry, my hair looked ok..so I wrapped it and wore a silk scarf to bed....
> 
> ...


----------



## Vshanell (Apr 26, 2010)

My hair is crazy fine.  I retain length by low manipulation.  I basically know how much my hair can take.  I don't shampoo any more than once a week (co-wash either).  

No direct heat.

Don't hang onto bad ends (dusting/trimming/S&D's).  This has been so important for me to retain length.

I don't dc that much....maybe like once a month, protein as well.  I don't see dc'ing as a huge part in retaining for me but more so using quality moisturizers and oils.

I keep my hair up and covered when i'm at home so that's the most protective styling I do.  When I leave the house i always let it out.  I'm not a protective styler as far as buns and updo's and stuff on a daily basis.

My hair is hip-length i think....it's quite a bit past waist anyway.


----------



## Vshanell (Apr 26, 2010)

PrissyMiss said:


> Fine doesn't necessarily pertain to thickness. Fine can also refer to hair texture. For instance, my thickness is medium but my strands are fine.


Exactly, fine actually has nothing to do with thickness, it's all strand size.  Someone with super thick hair can still have fine hair.  

I can see where it gets confusing because people in real life use "fine" as meaning thin.


----------



## Vshanell (Apr 26, 2010)

nycutiepie said:


> Good Thread for the Fine Hair Folks
> 
> I have very fine relaxed hair and I have to use protein every wash. However, I always follow with a heavy lathering of Elucence MBC. My hair has to stay strong or it will break, even though I'm a no-comber/lo-mani. I moisturize and seal daily. Some of my protein products include Joico K-Pak Recons., Aveda DR, Megatek (scalp only), Dudley's DRC, Cathy Howse UBH. I moisturize everyday with Elucence sprinkled with water and seal with Vatika and/or Shescentit Seyani HB.
> 
> ...



Definitely!!!  I've been saying this for a while now.  It's the reason why trimming/dusting and S&D's are SO important to me.  My fine hair splits like mad NO MATTER WHAT I DO.  

I recently got some seamless combs to hopefully help out with this.  Anything to try and reduce splitting.


----------



## PrissyMiss (Apr 26, 2010)

Pokahontas said:


> Exactly, fine actually has nothing to do with thickness, it's all strand size.  Someone with super thick hair can still have fine hair.
> 
> I can see where it gets confusing because people in real life use "fine" as meaning thin.



Yes! And it annoys the crap out of me. I have been lurking on this board for years and have always felt that when it came to the fine-haired ladies we get the short end of the stick becuase people always inter-mix the words.


----------



## nycutiepie (Apr 26, 2010)

Pokahontas said:


> Definitely!!! I've been saying this for a while now. It's the reason why trimming/dusting and S&D's are SO important to me. My fine hair splits like mad NO MATTER WHAT I DO.
> 
> I recently got some seamless combs to hopefully help out with this. Anything to try and reduce splitting.


 
I forgot to add that I use seamless combs and they really do help.


----------



## NaturalPath (Apr 26, 2010)

Natural, fine, and BSB/BSL checking in

I have always struggled with single stranded knots and split ends 

but I have found that I NEED protein! I use AO GPB conditioner approximately once a week and the aphogee hard core treatment 1x month.

I have also found out that being natural and fine is hard especially if your trying to achieve long lengths. I love my wash n go's but I have found that if you really want to retain your length you will probably have to do more low manipulation styles like buns, rollersets (In my case any style that keeps the hair straighter)

Also co-wash for me is a nono, if my hair gets too soft its more prone to splitting.


----------



## ElegantPearl17 (Apr 26, 2010)

Bumping for suggestions..




ElegantPearl17 said:


> Ok Ladies... as a newbie with fine, relaxed hair APL (as of right now) After this catastophe, I don't know what it will be because I have a SERIOUS issue going on with my hair right now.
> 
> On yesterday, I prepooed with EVOO on dry hair and then proceeded to wash with Keri-care Moisturizing shampoo, next I DC with ORS with a little JBCO and EVOO, and Roux porosity control for about 20 min under the dryer. Once I rinsed out the DC I noticed my hair was completely mushy, soft, and very pliable, but I was happy because it was not tangled and I could easily get a comb thru it. I then used Aphogee Green tea as my leave in with a little CHI silk (Sally offbrand one) and proceeded to roller set my hair. Once I was dry, my hair looked ok..so I wrapped it and wore a silk scarf to bed....
> 
> ...


----------



## NaturalPath (Apr 26, 2010)

ElegantPearl17 said:


> Bumping for suggestions..




I will attempt to help

hmmmm it looks like maybe your hair is overmoisturized?

Is it shedding with long strands or is it actually breaking off?

*I would suggest*:
- maybe doing a light protein treatment since you have already done the hardcore. Usually if my hair sheds 1-2 things helps (protein treatment and or garlic infused conditioner treatment.)
-With fine hair you have to be careful with your protein and moisture balance, that means IMO co-washing and deep conditioning within the same week may be too much moisture for our fragile fine hair.


----------



## MizzCoco (Apr 26, 2010)

Pokahontas said:


> Exactly, fine actually has nothing to do with thickness, it's all strand size. *Someone with super thick hair can still have fine hair. *
> 
> I can see where it gets confusing because people in real life use "fine" as meaning thin.


 ITA with the bolded...I know when I used to go to the salon for relaxers after stretching for 15-16 weeks, those beauticians used to run for the super strength relaxers! And I was left with limp, damaged, overprocessed hair every time.  It wasn't until I met a quality stylist who actually took the time to look at my individual strands, that I realized that my hair needed a mild relaxer, my strands were too fine and fragile, but they're just packed in really densely


----------



## KittyMeowMeow (Apr 26, 2010)

ElegantPearl17 said:


> Ok Ladies... as a newbie with fine, relaxed hair APL (as of right now) After this catastophe, I don't know what it will be because I have a SERIOUS issue going on with my hair right now.
> 
> On yesterday, I prepooed with EVOO on dry hair and then proceeded to wash with Keri-care Moisturizing shampoo, next I DC with ORS with a little JBCO and EVOO, and Roux porosity control for about 20 min under the dryer. Once I rinsed out the DC I noticed my hair was completely mushy, soft, and very pliable, but I was happy because it was not tangled and I could easily get a comb thru it. I then used Aphogee Green tea as my leave in with a little CHI silk (Sally offbrand one) and proceeded to roller set my hair. Once I was dry, my hair looked ok..so I wrapped it and wore a silk scarf to bed....
> 
> ...



I'm sorry to hear about this!

My guess is that this is because of the Porosity Control. It should only be left in 30 seconds or so. I believe it is acidic. A similar thing happened to me when I was trying a cure to get wax out of my hair- multiple clarifying shampoos followed by ACV rinses (acidic). The ACV rinse was prob too strong. My hair does not normally shed much (1-2 hairs per day), but about 7 hairs came out on the spot! I had increased shedding for a few days after too. 

It went back to normal, but I'm not sure exactly what I did...If it happened to me again, I'd either rinse well and wait for it to go back to normal, or wash with a gentle moisturizing shampoo, and if neither of those worked maybe something to pH balance the other way like a light baking soda rinse (alkaline). Sorry I can't be of more help! Whatever you do, I'd advice nothing to drastic, at least to start since that can make the problem worse (as I learned by trying to get that wax out)!

Good luck! 

Also, you may want to start a new thread on this- you will probably get more help...


----------



## KittyMeowMeow (Apr 26, 2010)

Hmmm, weekly protein seems to be working for so many people...I have been trying to figure out how often do do this, so I think I'll try weekly!

Does anyone have a cone-free protein conditioner that they like (hopefully natural-ish)?


----------



## MizzCoco (Apr 26, 2010)

KittyMeowMeow said:


> Hmmm, weekly protein seems to be working for so many people...I have been trying to figure out how often do do this, so I think I'll try weekly!
> 
> Does anyone have a cone-free protein conditioner that they like (hopefully natural-ish)?


Mill Creek makes a really good natural protein conditioner, I have it in my stash, I like it, left my hair really soft, I found it at Marshalls, but you can get it at any health food website...here are the ingredients



Biotin, Stearyl Alcohol, Oleamidopropyl Dimethylamine, Hydrolyzed Keratin, Citric Acid, Organic Essential Oil, certified organic aloe vera gel, Peppermint Oil, Quaternium-15, Sodium Chloride, Corn Oil, Citric Acid, retinyl palmitate (vitamin A), botanical fragrance, Sodium Benzoate, Potassium Sorbate, Hydrolyzed Glycosaminoglycans, Ceteareth 20, Cetearyl Alcohol, Dicetyldimonium Chloride, Cetyl Alcohol, Hydrolyzed Collagen, Panthenol (pro-vitamin B5), Deionized Water


----------



## Vintageglam (May 13, 2010)

Aireen said:


> I'm APL but heading towards BSB/BSL, the way I retain might be a little different and not for everyone but it's helped my mum and I. (She's a little below BSL but not quite MBL.)
> 
> - Stretching relaxers
> - Detangling before shampooing
> ...



I have been trying the bolded recently and it really works.  I think I was making my fine hair over mushy.


----------



## ElegantPearl17 (Jul 9, 2010)

Have any of you ladies gotten breakage/thinning at the hairline due to rollersetting?


----------



## B3e (Jul 9, 2010)

......................


----------



## freecurl (Jul 10, 2010)

Subbing...


----------



## NIN4eva (Jul 10, 2010)

ElegantPearl17 said:


> Have any of you ladies gotten breakage/thinning at the hairline due to rollersetting?



My edges and nape got a little tender from wet ponytail roller sets with the so-called "no damage" fabric ponytail holders, so I switched to silicon rubber bands and have given up on trying to get my roots straight by roller setting. My edges and nape have thanked me for it. Silicon rubber bands are soooo gentile! You can either leave them a little loose and slide them right out or make tighter ponytails for smoother roots and then just cut them right out to remove them because you get like a billion rubber bands in the package. Not to mention they leave practically no crease.


----------



## Duchesse (Jul 10, 2010)

My hair is fine and dense, 9 months into transition. Sadly, the best thing for me right now is cornrows under wigs. I'd like to wear my hair out more, but my strands get soooooo tangled up together.

My hair is SL now and the longest it's been was APL when I was younger. Back then I washed my hair very infrequently, 2x monthly at most, was natural and got it blow dried and pressed, wore it in buns and the infamous 90s french roll. 

As my natural hair is getting longer, I've been using light heat again to keep it more stretched and less susceptible to tangles. I need to be careful with this though.

So basically for me, being low mani and as stretched as it can get w/o damaging it in the process. Ive also been pondering going back to washing less frequently, but I don't know about that one.


----------



## darlingdiva (Jul 10, 2010)

subbing...


----------



## aa9746 (Jul 10, 2010)

almond eyes said:


> I am fine, dense, and mostly coarse. I am so over the whole protective styling (twists) and no heat. I thought I was giving my hair a break and all I ended up with were even more tangles.
> 
> Best,
> Almond Eyes


 
I had to stop the twists because they would combine and tangle when I kept them in longer than a week. With braids I can wash condition as much as I want and they don't combine. Much better for my strands.


----------



## Imani (Jul 10, 2010)

My hair is doing much better since I stopped relaxing. Both my hair and scalp were just so fragile from the chemicals

also, steam deep conditioners, water based misturizers, oil, and lo manipulation. 

One thing I know my hair hated was baggying or overnight conditioning. It made my hair weak and mushy. 

Also, going the no heat route never worked for me , didn't c any improvement in my hair. If anything , sometimes it would just be more tangled and harder to deal with, it would sometimes snap even if I gently fingercombed it. When I first made it to one of my goals I did it getting my hair flat ironed weekly. However I never ever ever ever put heat on dirty hair


----------



## nikolite (Jul 10, 2010)

aa9746 said:


> I had to stop the twists because they would combine and tangle when I kept them in longer than a week. With braids I can wash condition as much as I want and they don't combine. Much better for my strands.



Same here.  Because my hair is fine and thin, I'd put it in small twists which would take forever, not last very long, and cause horrible tangling.  I couldn't go more than about 10 days max.

I'm doing braids too now, which I love.  I wear them in a bun or claw clip updo, or under a half-wig.  I can wash in them, protein treat in them, everything--but without the tangles or the breakage.  They take double the time to put in than the twists, but last more than 4x-5x the amount of time.  I may do twists again someday, but I'm tired of them now.  Plus they were much cuter at shorter length when they would fall around my ears and chin, not so cute around the neck/shoulders, IMO.


----------



## Bublin (Jul 10, 2010)

*Don'ts:*
No baggying.
No airdrying otherwise i will have tangled dry hay for hair.
Creamy/thick conditioners work for me.  Watery ones don't provide enough slip for combing.
Wash once a week.  Anymore and its too much manipulation, any less and there is too much product build up and my scalp starts to itch.
Do not wash in sections.......in theory it should work but my hair is crazy tangly whenever i try it.  I just wash one side of my head then the other, tipped to the side.  So i guess i work in two sections but not braided.
During the washing process i do not pile my hair on top of my head, i am constantly running my fingers through my hair and detangling - thats whilst shampooing, whilst rinsing it out and whilst rinsing out conditioner.


*Do's*
Detangle on dry hair before washing.
Cut right back on protein it dries out my hair and it breaks even easier.
Blowdrying.
Braiding or flat twists without extensions.  Wear as is or use for a braid out.  Will re-do the braids every evening.
Always use a shower comb.  Never use a fine comb on my hair at all.
My hair loves butters on a daily basis, doesn't get on well with anything i can pour out of a bottle.
Serums before i blowdry.  My hair loves cones.
Silicon Mix conditioner - just discovered it and my hair loves it.


----------



## ElegantPearl17 (Aug 9, 2011)

Bumping for more advice...............


----------



## Tif392002 (Aug 10, 2011)

Mainly protecting and caring for my ends. Moisturising, light protien and protective styling have taken my hair a long way...


----------



## Tif392002 (Aug 10, 2011)

MizzCoco said:


> Mill Creek makes a really good natural protein conditioner, I have it in my stash, I like it, left my hair really soft, I found it at Marshalls, but you can get it at any health food website...here are the ingredients
> 
> View attachment 65064
> 
> Biotin, Stearyl Alcohol, Oleamidopropyl Dimethylamine, Hydrolyzed Keratin, Citric Acid, Organic Essential Oil, certified organic aloe vera gel, Peppermint Oil, Quaternium-15, Sodium Chloride, Corn Oil, Citric Acid, retinyl palmitate (vitamin A), botanical fragrance, Sodium Benzoate, Potassium Sorbate, Hydrolyzed Glycosaminoglycans, Ceteareth 20, Cetearyl Alcohol, Dicetyldimonium Chloride, Cetyl Alcohol, Hydrolyzed Collagen, Panthenol (pro-vitamin B5), Deionized Water


 

yep this is what i use... i like the stuff.


----------



## lushcoils (Aug 21, 2011)

More tips please.


----------



## LaidBak (Aug 21, 2011)

Even when my hair feels soft, healthy, and is shiny, I lose hairs in the sink.  Its maddening.  Not shedding either, but tiny broken pieces.  I feel doomed to short hair.  Gonna try some henna and see if that helps.  

I was retaining really well for a while (about 6 months) and during that period I was 
-filtering my shower water
-steaming weekly
-using a hard protein at ever relaxer (Aphogee 2 Step)
-misting my hair, sealing with coconut oil, and sealing my ends nightly with mango butter
-Using light proteins as needed to control the balance

As soon as that routine got interrupted (I moved overseas) I lost everything I gained.  I went from CBL to EL.


----------



## constance (Aug 22, 2011)

Beehive twists have allowed me to retain all my length. A good leave in has also helped.  I'm considering self-installing a weave but I'm worried about the tension on my hair (even with a net).  Decision, decisions.  I'm getting a lil' bit tired of my wig.


----------



## natstar (Aug 26, 2011)

Constance what are behive twists?


----------



## havilland (Aug 26, 2011)

Subbing!


For me what has worked--- 

hiding my hair in protective styles;

deep conditioning weekly; (I use light protein on wet hair post poo or moisture based condish on dry hair prepoo)

misting with protein based leave in and seal with oil daily;

not over moisturizing (hair hates too much moisture);

very little heat (every other month or less);

and stretching relaxers. (I texlax once or twice a year) 


Sent from my iPhone while out living my best life!


----------



## toiatoya (Aug 26, 2011)

subbing. i NEED this lol


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 26, 2011)

Finger combing/detangling


----------



## WyrdWay (Aug 26, 2011)

constance said:


> Beehive twists have allowed me to retain all my length. A good leave in has also helped.  I'm considering self-installing a weave but I'm worried about the tension on my hair (even with a net).  Decision, decisions.  I'm getting a lil' bit tired of my wig.



constance 
I would also like to know what beehive twists are 

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


----------



## constance (Aug 28, 2011)

natstar said:


> Constance what are behive twists?



Usually people braid their hair in a circular pattern around their head starting with the outer edges and moving inward toward the crown.  I twist my hair rather than braiding bc it is faster and requires less manipulation.  Here's a LCHF link (if it doesn't work the title of the thread is "How do you braid in a beehive pattern").

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=538099


----------



## gn1g (Aug 29, 2011)

I retain length most when I where my hair in one braid daily.  Allow my ends to get slight wet in the shower (no shower cap) my ends like being wet. No heat.


----------



## Tif392002 (Aug 29, 2011)

Tif392002 said:


> Very low manipulation... which is detangle and rebraid every 2 weeks for me
> co wash once a week
> moisturise and seal ends everyday
> no heat eva
> ...


 
this was my response from a yr ago, nothing much has changed except... i comb n detangle every four weeks ... i notcied late last year that all the manipulation of every 2 weeks was too much, cuz my ends were see thru from the combing... i trimmed 2 inches in marchh... so now its good. since i have reallly reduced the amount of time i comb n detangle....


----------



## WyrdWay (Aug 29, 2011)

constance said:


> Usually people braid their hair in a circular pattern around their head starting with the outer edges and moving inward toward the crown.  I twist my hair rather than braiding bc it is faster and requires less manipulation.  Here's a LCHF link (if it doesn't work the title of the thread is "How do you braid in a beehive pattern").
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=538099



Thanks! 

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


----------



## Bublin (Sep 7, 2011)

Tif392002 
You say you have a low manipulation reggie which is detangle and rebraid every 2 weeks and co wash once a week.

Please can you explain further because if you co-wash do you not have to rebraid it?

I'm really trying with the low-mani but i can't find a way.  My hair suffers from build up so easily no matter how much or little product i use and styles don't last as my hair becomes flyaway very easily.

Urggh - i'm very frustrated at the moment.


----------



## Curlykale (Sep 7, 2011)

subbing! I'm starting to think that the reason why my hair prefers oils like castor, wheat germ and coconut before shampooing is maybe because they sort of thicken/fatten the single strands and maybe add something to the structure (it slightly feels kind of stronger and has more weight).

no heat, no combs/brushes and no washing more than once a week for me.

@Bublin have you tried homemade flaxseed gel? that stuff never builds up and it becomes easier to gently manipulate my hair mid week with it: it works especially well on dry hair, it doesn't flake no matter what you already have in your hair, and you could virtually pour 5 liters of it onto your hair and it would never look as "too much" once dry. plus, it's natural and hydrating, while taming the frizz instead of awakening it(this is my experience at least). works wonders with castor oil added, which I know you like.


----------



## greenandchic (Sep 7, 2011)

Subbing too.

* I agree with Curlykale on flax seed gel.  What I like about it its easy to wash out = less manipulation.  I use other gels, but flax seed is my go to.  I like adding scents to it to jazz it up a bit.  

* I started hennaing my hair ever other week and that's helping with breakage and retention.   I experience a lot of breakage anyway and when I flake out on doing it, it shows.  

* Protective styles

* Moisturize and seal daily without combing, and only finger detangle gently.


----------



## Bublin (Sep 7, 2011)

@Curlykale - i have heard much about this flaxseed gel. I will look up some youtube vids for how to make it and give it a try.

Yes, i do love Castor Oil - you know, this past week i have not used it as i've been using my ceramides oils (gone a bit crazy with that lol) and i have noticed how quickly my hair has declined - the breakage, frizziness and unmanagablity is crazy. I guess this endorses my Heavy Sealing thread and reminds me to stick with what works.

Thanks.

eta - i bought some henna last week and intend on using it this weekend but i also purchased the Aphogee 2 step because i think my hair is major need of protein.  Should i do the Aphogee first and then, say in a couple of weeks, start up with my Henna as maintainence?


----------



## Bublin (Sep 7, 2011)

@greenandchic - my hair looks almost like yours when loose and i amazed at the length you have achieved because i feel like every little fine, porous spiral is waiting to break on me. 

Here is a pic taken about 2 months ago - semi dry and no product...although i think yours is a lttle looser.


----------



## Curlykale (Sep 7, 2011)

Bublin isn't castor oil magic lol to think I absolutely ignored it for 3 years. I started using it again after your thread on heavy sealing an whoa my hair was saying "thank you".
I hope you enjoy the gel (by the way, my preferences: I use many flax seeds because I like it thicker, and I add 1 tablespoon of castor oil and 1 teaspoon ACV per 8 oz, which I keep in a color bottle. This way it is also my moisturizer and it is ph balanced. I freeze it in cubes as well.)


----------



## Bublin (Sep 7, 2011)

Curlykale - if you also use the gel as a moisturiser do you use a leave-in first, apply castor oil and then apply the gel?  Have i got the order correct?


----------



## Curlykale (Sep 7, 2011)

Bublin said:


> @Curlykale - if you also use the gel as a moisturiser do you use a leave-in first, apply castor oil and then apply the gel?  Have i got the order correct?



when I moisturise I can use the gel only : if it already has the castor oil in, I don't need to seal, otherwise I seal it and treat it like any water based product.

the order you prefer really is up to you, although on wash days and when needed I do use a leave in as well.


----------



## LaidBak (Sep 7, 2011)

Is flaxseed gel something you make, or buy?


----------



## Bublin (Sep 7, 2011)

^^^i believe you have to make it but i know Aveda do one that contains Aloe Vera.


----------



## greenandchic (Sep 7, 2011)

LaidBak said:


> Is flaxseed gel something you make, or buy?





Bublin said:


> ^^^i believe you have to make it but i know Aveda do one that contains Aloe Vera.



You can make yours.  Super cheap and easy. Links:

Youtube/Naptural85 - Flax Seed Gel Recipe  is the basic one.

Some people make variations...

NC.com/What's Your Flaxseed Gel Recipe?

Firm Hold Flaxseed Gel Styler


----------



## LaidBak (Sep 7, 2011)

Ah OK.  Thanks!


----------



## Curlykale (Sep 7, 2011)

yes, sorry, I meant homemade (you basically boil some flax seeds in water, it's a very quick process)

@greenandchic that firm hold looks good, thank you!


----------



## Imani (Sep 7, 2011)

Bublin said:


> @greenandchic - my hair looks almost like yours when loose and i amazed at the length you have achieved because i feel like every little fine, porous spiral is waiting to break on me.
> 
> Here is a pic taken about 2 months ago - semi dry and no product...although i think yours is a lttle looser.



Hey, your hair kind of looks like mine! lol. Which is odd bc I'm 4b


----------



## Imani (Sep 7, 2011)

How often is everyone trimming? 

Lately since I've been protective styling, I've only been getting professional trims maybe once every like 6 months and try to do a dusting on my own in between. I wonder if I should be getting them more often, maybe bump it up to every 4 months? 

My hair is funny bc it is fragile so it needs some sort of protein but its so dry and porous that protein will dry it out very easily. So what I do is use mainly moisturizing conditioners and products but that have a little protein in them as well (ie My Bee Mine Luscious moisturizer has wheat protein near the end of the ingredients list; Giovannni SAS condish has soy protein; Aubrey's Island naturals condish has almond protein). And I also use a protein conditioner every once in a while.  The two I've used that I like so far are Aubrey GPB (light protein) and Aubrey's Blue Green Algae (medium protein). 

I've been doing my current reggie for about 11 months now and it seems to be working. If my progress on my length check this month is good then I'll feel confident that I'm on the right path.


----------



## Bublin (Sep 8, 2011)

Imani said:


> Hey, your hair kind of looks like mine! lol. Which is odd bc I'm 4b


 
Yes, it is odd that we categorise our hair differently. To be honest i care not for categories my hair is what it is .

My hair looks so shiny, just like yours, when i flat iron but in it's natural state it looks like a bird's nest .


----------



## Bublin (Sep 8, 2011)

@Imani - your hair sounds indentical to mine. What is your reggie? 

Also, i have never used the Aphogee deep treatment before and i plan on doing it this weekend.  I think my hair is in desperate need of a large protein boost.  There after i will use my Mane and Tail conditioner/AO GBH/Aphogee 2 min as maintainence along with a moisturising conditioner.

I also have the Bee Mine Balancing cream but i find it too watery - i went through the sample pot in a week.  I think i need something thicker which has no protein.  I have heard that the Soft n Free moisturiser (white and green bottle) contains no protein.


----------



## Imani (Sep 8, 2011)

Bublin said:


> Yes, it is odd that we categorise our hair differently. To be honest i care not for categories my hair is what it is .
> 
> My hair looks so shiny, just like yours, when i flat iron but in it's natural state it looks like a bird's nest .


 
Bublin
Thats exactly how mine is. If its flat ironed its blinged out (and people are always shocked bc some folks assume my texture isn't capable of being that shiny). It can also shine pretty good in twists/braids. But loose and natural it just looks dry and ratty, yep just like a birds nest

My BeeMine Luscious isn't watery at all, maybe u got a bad batch??  Its my staple moisturizer, but I do always follow behind it with oil to seal. 

My reggie right now- for the past yr been wearing plaits under a halfwig and shampooing every two weeks. I only comb/manipulate my hair on wash day. Unless my hair is straight I only use natural products, no cones, mineral oil, sulfates, petrolatum, etc. 

-Wet hair while still in plaits. Soak in EVOO. Sit with that under a conditioner cap for a couple hrs
-Take down plaits and carefully/thoroughly detangle rewetting as needed w/spray bottle. Remove shed hairs with fingers first, then a wide tooth comb, then D31 brush (has wider teeth than regular denman), and maybe pass thru the section with the regular denman lastly. 
-Shampoo in sections with Bee Mine Botanical Shampoo
-I mix up a bunch of different moisturizing DCs (BeeMine Bee-u-ti-ful, Curl Junkie Banana Hibiscus, Giovanii SAS, AO Island Naturals) and sit under steamer with hair twisted up and clipped in sections so it won't retangle
-Rinse out condish. Apply kimmaytube leave in and moisturizer and plait it up for the next two weeks. 
-During the week, every few days, spray with water and apply moisturizer and oil. 

And every maybe 3 months I'll add the protein conditioners I mentioned in my other post.


----------



## Tif392002 (Sep 8, 2011)

Bublin , the 2 weeks was from a a response last year, now i only detangle and take down every four weeks....  i co wash in between but i dont take the braids down.... HAIR one has a conditioning cleanser, i use that to clean my hair in between time...


----------



## Honey Bee (Sep 8, 2011)

I don't think I've posted in this thread yet, but I thought somebody might benefit from a new discovery I made last wash-day.  My hair is fine, texlaxed, and tangle-prone, fyi.  Anyway, I've been sitting on this jar of Emergencia for a while and I finally decided to use it.  I put it on, slapped on a shower cap, and started cleaning up.  Next thing I know, it's a half hour later. (I think the instructions say to leave it on less than 5 min)  So, I rush to rinse it out, thinking my hair is gonna be a tangled mess, but alas, it was not!  My fingers slid through the tangles like butter.  I'm thinking it must have been the collagen because the rest of the ingredients are crap, just tbh, lol.  So... I'm off to buy three more jars. 

HHG!

eta: I forgot to add, I haven't had any breakage since.  That's a huge deal for me bc it seems like I can never stop it.  Hopefully, I can get through this winter without losing 2" (as usual ).


----------



## Rocky91 (Sep 8, 2011)

i find that trimming about every 10 weeks works for me. whenever I try to push the limit and go beyond that, my ends start to look very ratty and the splits travel up, causing me to lose more hair.
can't seem to prevent splits completely no matter what i do, so prevention is the best cure.

plus I'm all about the aesthetics of my hair, and I like to keep up my blunt ends cause they look purty.


----------



## Bublin (Sep 10, 2011)

Wooohoo.  I tried the Aphogee Two Step Treatment first the first time today.  My hair feels strong in the first time that i can remember and after it airdried it feels really really soft (usually i have a slight crunchiness).

To think, for the past 6 months i had thought my hair was sensitive to protein....it's exactly what it needed.


----------



## temfash (Sep 10, 2011)

Bublin said:


> Wooohoo.  I tried the Aphogee Two Step Treatment first the first time today.  My hair feels strong in the first time that i can remember and after it airdried it feels really really soft (usually i have a slight crunchiness).
> 
> To think, for the past 6 months i had thought my hair was sensitive to protein....it's exactly what it needed.



It feels good when something finally clicks. I made the aphogee 2 step discovery last year and my hair has done a 360 degree turnaround.


----------



## yorkpatties (Sep 11, 2011)

I enjoy this thread. I'd love to hear more comments.


----------



## greight (Sep 11, 2011)

Aphogee 2-Step did wonders for me this weekend. Minimized breakage, for real. I did a serious trim about 2 - 3 weeks ago too. I think I might do this every 4 weeks (HATE the application process)... But I'll probably do a light protein in the mean time.

My next big step is finding a protective style that works.


----------



## greight (Sep 11, 2011)

Also, tried KCKT. Eh. It was great when my hair was wet... Not so great when my hair dried.

I used Taliah Waajid's Protective Bodifier Mist on top of that. LOVE this! I bought 33oz 

 Doing a braid out (never tried one... always done stuff with twists). I hope it looks okay since my hair tends to look so puny! Fine strands can be so frustrating


----------



## Bublin (Sep 12, 2011)

nagawa said:


> Also, tried KCKT. Eh. It was great when my hair was wet... Not so great when my hair dried.
> 
> I used Taliah Waajid's Protective Bodifier Mist on top of that. LOVE this! I bought 33oz
> 
> Doing a braid out (never tried one... always done stuff with twists). I hope it looks okay since my hair tends to look so puny! Fine strands can be so frustrating


 
nagawa Try putting those satin pillow rollers (or any roller, but satin is the kindest to your hair) on the end of your braids.  When you undo them for the braidout your hair will look fuller.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Sep 12, 2011)

Imani said:


> How often is everyone trimming?



I try to trim as needed (which is usually every 4-6 months.) But I'm considering dusting every two months instead. My retention is ok I guess. I would be alot farther along if I stayed away from scissors.


----------



## Bublin (Sep 12, 2011)

Question

Am in the only one who's hair thinks gel is water?  I have tried them all and my hair reacts like i put water in it.  It frizzes and poofs. Tying down with a scarf makes no difference.

The only products that come close to laying my frizz down are those hard gel types like Edge Control or Elasta QP Glaze.  That is all well and good for my edges but when i'm doing a bun i can't put that paste throught my hair -especially as i'm trying to go cone free to try and strech out my wash days.  

Sigh and shrug.


----------



## greight (Sep 12, 2011)

Bublin said:


> Question
> 
> Am in the only one who's hair thinks gel is water?  I have tried them all and my hair reacts like i put water in it.  It frizzes and poofs. Tying down with a scarf makes no difference.
> 
> ...



YEP! Today's braidout was a fail! See below... 



Bublin said:


> nagawa Try putting those satin pillow rollers (or any roller, but satin is the kindest to your hair) on the end of your braids.  When you undo them for the braidout your hair will look fuller.



Thanks for the tip! I'm going to purchase satin rollers next time. My hair ended up being full anyway... It became a 'fro 

I feel like the products I used were not good at all in terms of keeping the style. Not sure if it was the bodifier mist, not sure if it was the gel. However, it's like the gel basically turned into glycerin... I don't know what happened. Maybe when I put the Bodifier mist then Eco Styler on top, it had a reaction?

My hair is softer than a mutha, tho


----------



## LaidBak (Sep 13, 2011)

So the fake bun I've wearing, thinking it would help me retain, has broken off my hair in the back.  Apparently the way I attach it was doing more harm than good.  I caught it before it got too bad.  I guess now I'll have to find another protective style.  :-(


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 13, 2011)

laidback  How were you attaching the bun?


----------



## TheCoilWhisperer (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm a fine hair, medium density and high porous natural. I've been natural for a little over a year now and here's what I've found:

My hair likes a mild weekly protein i.e hydrolized silk which can be found in Oyin's Honey hemp cond. I use this as a DC or leave-in.

Braids work out much better than twists because my hair is stretched whereas the twist can cause my hair to love on (tangle) each other.

Ceramides(sp) seem to be going on well. I use hemp seed and rice bran oils which keeps my hair soft.

Lastly, Denman classic (D3) is the devil! It detangles too well which at times has cause my hair to break or it just pulls out too many strands. Thinking of purchasing the D31 or D1431.


----------



## LaidBak (Sep 13, 2011)

NappyNelle said:


> @laidback  How were you attaching the bun?



I had bulk hair braided and attached to a small claw clip.  I was just gathering my hair (its short) into the claw clip and wrapping the bulk hair around like a bun. Its super convenient.  Right where the clip sits my hair is broken and uneven.  I think its the particular clip I used.  I've been wearing this bun off and on for years and in the past it helped me retain.


----------



## FtrDrO (Sep 17, 2011)

BUMP!!! I'm interested in more responses. What do you guys think of using a protein leave in like Chi Keratin Mist, Aphogee green tea, etc. once or a few times a week?


----------



## coyacoy (Sep 17, 2011)

ditto on that!!  i am begrudingly learning that netiher twists nor braids are my friends !



WhipEffectz1 said:


> I have fine hair (natural) with medium density. Its a lot of it. I am currently wearing my hair in weekly rollersets. I am currently shoulder length but I'm about to cut in a month or two. Throughout my journey, I've learned that braids aren't for everyone who has fine hair. Especially those micros and even sew ins. The best braid style for me is cornrows most definitely under a wig.  I too detangle before washing. I find that my hair behaves better when its not in a ponytail or given the option to tangle.
> 
> I use to wear my natural hair in braidouts but not anymore. My hair loves to have relations with each other in its natural state. After washing, most times, I blow dry my hair straight without flat ironing because my Sedu gets it pretty straight. Just to keep it 100, when I realized that my hair flourishes with this regimen, my hair starting retaining more. Braidouts work for some people but not me. I have to do what's best for my hair.
> 
> The beauty of having fine hair is that it maintains great shine and when you rollerset, it look like you have a head full of baby hair. People always want to touch it.


----------



## LaidBak (Sep 17, 2011)

FtrDrO said:


> BUMP!!! I'm interested in more responses. What do you guys think of using a protein leave in like Chi Keratin Mist, Aphogee green tea, etc. once or a few times a week?



I have both of those.  I use them after I've moisture DC'd, if I felt my hair turned out too mushy.


----------



## Seamonster (Sep 17, 2011)

Protein is my fine hairs friend. Make sure you follow it with a deep moisturing conditioner.

WhipEffectz1 coyacoy my fine hair does best in big ole plaits with a daily low poo, and regular protein. Micros are no no's. Small twist equal big knots. Flat twist or cornrow are good.


----------



## Imani (Sep 17, 2011)

^^I just did my first twist set and they were kind of small and I had a little more knotting than usual. I think any size twists are going to give me more tangles and knots than plaits/braids (which is what Im usually in under a half wig). 

I do want to wear twists periodically tho, but just not all the time.


----------



## chosen1 (Sep 17, 2011)

I need to update my siggy. Im almost bsl, anywhoo... Protein is the key for me. I have fine hair and protein is my key. I wash and condition every 4 days and I rotate between protein and moisture conditioners.  So Im probably using protein once a week. 
Aubrey Org GPB(Protein)
Aubrey Org White Camellia(Moisture)
Basically bunning and using wigs as protective style


----------



## yodie (Sep 18, 2011)

I learned the hard way that twist outs were not my friend. I'm recovering from that right now. I'm beginning to think my strands need a light protein a little more often. I do use heat when I get my hair done. So, I think I'm going to start using AO GPB on dirty hair for 10 mins, shampoo and then DC with Joico moisture recovery treatment balm. Hair felt great with this method.

I eliminated the pressing comb. Now I blowdry and flat iron with steam or just flat iron. All of my heat appliances are tourmaline. 

I'm sure this has been asked already, but just wondering how many of you use protein every week. I'll go back and read the thread.


----------



## LaidBak (Sep 18, 2011)

yodie.  I don't condition by calendar, I just go by how my hair feels...but I can honestly say that I dont think a week goes by that I dont use protein. Except maybe the week following a cassia treatment.   I try to feed my hair as much protein as it will take.  I have just learned to manage my protein better.  I always follow it with moisture.


----------



## MzSwift (Sep 18, 2011)

In the winter I use a light protein with every weekly wash.  For me, Motion CPR (in the bottle, not the jar), ORS Replinishing Pack or mixing in an egg or full fat yogurt into my moisturizing DC work very well.  I used to do henna once per month but I've added it to my cowashing conditioner and it's been working nicely that way.  HTH!


----------



## carlana25 (Sep 18, 2011)

Hey mzswift ooze plain how u incorporate the henna into your cowashing


----------



## MzSwift (Sep 18, 2011)

carlana25 - 

In an empty 16 oz bottle (old Infusium 23 botte), I fill 3/4 with conditioner.  Then I add about 2 tsp - 1 tbsp of Henna (and any other ayurveda powder I'm feeling) and a few squirts of oil.  If it's too thick, I add water.  I use that mix to cowash until it's all gone.  I hope that makes sense!


----------



## Bublin (Sep 18, 2011)

MzSwift said:


> @carlana25 -
> 
> In an empty 16 oz bottle (old Infusium 23 botte), I fill 3/4 with conditioner. Then I add about 2 tsp - 1 tbsp of Henna (and any other ayurveda powder I'm feeling) and a few squirts of oil. If it's too thick, I add water. I use that mix to cowash until it's all gone. I hope that makes sense!


 
Interesting.  I bought some Henna but honestly can't be bothered with doing a seperate treatment.  I may try this.  i take it you're not using the whole 16oz for one wash.  You mean you keep using the bottle for each co-wash until it's gone?


----------



## yodie (Sep 18, 2011)

LaidBak said:


> yodie.  I don't condition by calendar, I just go by how my hair feels...but I can honestly say that I dont think a week goes by that I dont use protein. Except maybe the week following a cassia treatment.   I try to feed my hair as much protein as it will take.  I have just learned to manage my protein better.  I always follow it with moisture.



I was gonna ask about cassia. I did a cassia gloss and my hair felt pretty goo, but I think it wore off quickly. I did a full cassia treatment the following month and my hair felt really dry. I thought cassia was a substitute for protein? Are you ladies using both?

Last night I used AO GPB and followed with Joico Moisture Recovery. Hair still felt a little dry when I woke up today. I used Keracare's moisturizing treatment and it feel much better. My hair feels very strong and moisturized.


----------



## MzSwift (Sep 18, 2011)

Bublin

Yes, that's what I mean. One of the oils I add is Vitamin E (or Rosemary) to help preserve the mix. HTH!


----------



## LaidBak (Sep 18, 2011)

yodie said:


> I was gonna ask about cassia. I did a cassia gloss and my hair felt pretty goo, but I think it wore off quickly. I did a full cassia treatment the following month and my hair felt really dry. I thought cassia was a substitute for protein? Are you ladies using both?
> 
> Last night I used AO GPB and followed with Joico Moisture Recovery. Hair still felt a little dry when I woke up today. I used Keracare's moisturizing treatment and it feel much better. My hair feels very strong and moisturized.



For me yes, cassia is a substitute for protein.  I learned the hard way that I have to follow up those treatments with an _intense_ moisture DC.  The last time I did it I got it right.  My hair was stiff and tangly right after I rinsed the cassia (just like when I use too much protein); then after my moisture DC it was soft, strong, and not breaking at all.

I use both, but not in the same week.  I did cassia a month ago, then two weeks ago I used a little Joico K Pak.  If cassia weren't so messy, and such a messy process I might do it more often.  But right now I am going for once a month.


----------



## mango387 (Sep 19, 2011)

My strands are fine, but I have lots of hair.  The average person assumes that my hair is thick, because I have a lot of 4b hair.  Anyway, I'm learning that my hair likes protein.


----------



## LaidBak (Sep 28, 2011)

Bump!!


----------



## Bublin (Sep 28, 2011)

Is anyone using Mane n Tail for their protein conditioner? 

It really leaves my hair soft/moisturised and i want to use it more often than i do at the moment.


----------



## chelleypie810 (Sep 28, 2011)

my hair HATES protein. I have to use a moisturizing/protein condish. I have been using kerapro as of late and its really really rrreeeaalllyyy good. I try to use it once a week but sometimes will just switch it up to a really moisturizing condish. I can't use direct heat too often,so I normally rollerset and I mostly keep my hands outta my hair either by wearing it up or not combing it too often throughout the day and thats how I try to retain length. My hair has become MUCH MUCH thicker since I stopped using sulfates and started using products like hair one and wen for my cleansing.


----------



## gn1g (Sep 29, 2011)

Bublin said:


> Is anyone using Mane n Tail for their protein conditioner?
> 
> It really leaves my hair soft/moisturised and i want to use it more often than i do at the moment.


 
I use to because it really coats the hair but it is harsh on the scalp.  It dried my scalp out.  Does it consist of cones?


----------



## gn1g (Sep 29, 2011)

FtrDrO said:


> BUMP!!! I'm interested in more responses. What do you guys think of using a protein leave in like Chi Keratin Mist, Aphogee green tea, etc. once or a few times a week?


 

I use it as a leave in SOMETIMES.  FIne hair has 50% less protein than other hair.


----------



## ajoke (Oct 3, 2011)

I have finally concluded that castor oil is too thick for my hair, and the Qhemet Biologics Amla and Olive oil cream. I have been using a jar of Blended beauty curl styling butter that I've had at home for a few months, and wow, moisture without breakage! And I can style my hair without a comb. This is also the first time in a while that I am going without washing my hair for two weeks.  I am frankly scared to wash my hair because it feels soooo good!


----------



## Bublin (Oct 3, 2011)

ajoke have you tried mixing the Castor Oil with a lighter oil to reduce it's thickness ie Jojoba or a ceramide all like Hempseed.  You get the same heavy sealing effect but just not as thick plus the goodness of the other oil.


----------



## ajoke (Oct 3, 2011)

Bublin, I did in the past. I just got carried away with recommendations on here to use it to seal my ends which led to a lot of breakage for me. I'll probably mix up the rest I have with jojoba or almond oil to finish it up. I doubt if I will be repurchasing though.

If anyone has a recipe for using up my QBAOOHC, I'm all ears.


----------



## Shadiyah (Oct 3, 2011)

Nonie said:


> Low mani: braids 24/7.
> 
> Length? Not sure but the back is this long.


 
I don't see anything.... what happen? 

well I use little to no manipulation. I finger comb my hair only when it is wet. use a lot of moisturizing products since I am protein sensitive. I do wear my curls out but not sure what I will do through out the winter yet.


----------



## greight (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm due for another trimming session this weekend. 

- I've been oiling my hair with WGO. Then detangled.
- Spraying Duo Tex right after. Rinse after 10 minutes
- Rinsing Duo Tex, applying moisturizing conditioner.
- Final rinse. Apply KCKT, seal w/ olive oil.

Duo Tex has helped kept my hair strength on point since I did  2 step. I'm a bit afraid of protein overload, but I haven't had any issues with breakage (then again, I did cut off a lot of hair). My hair feels dry, but not as dry as usual (when I straight up ignored protein). I'm gonna go the moisture moisture moisture route this weekend. Most likely overnight DC with a generous addition of Roux Porosity Control (prepooing with Wheat Germ Oil)

I've been stretching my hair via braid outs. Twists just jack up my ends. I like this better. Doesn't take forever either.


----------



## greight (Oct 4, 2011)

On second thought, I'm too scurred to ignore the Duo Tex this weekend!

*** it, I've had little to no breakage... I gotta keep this trend going! Will DC overnight tho afterwards


----------



## yardgirl (Oct 6, 2011)

Regular protein/strengthening treatments, enough moisture and low manipulation. 

All 3 are necessary but I'd say that low manipulation is the single most important fact. I have a hard time keeping my hands out of my hair but I'm getting better at it and will definitely try to keep it up.


----------



## mzteaze (Oct 6, 2011)

I definitely agree that I MUST use protein regularly.  It has definitely made all the difference in the world for my hair.


----------



## temfash (Oct 6, 2011)

yardgirl said:


> *Regular protein/strengthening treatments, enough moisture and low manipulation. *
> 
> *All 3 are necessary but I'd say that low manipulation is the single most important fact*. I have a hard time keeping my hands out of my hair but I'm getting better at it and will definitely try to keep it up.



I agree with the highlighted ever since I incorporated all 3 my hair has improved greatly.


----------



## TopShelf (Oct 8, 2011)

To the  fine hair 4a/b LOW POROSITY women, how do you get your hair to absorb products> Products usually stay on my hair unless I put it on overnight


----------



## ajoke (Oct 8, 2011)

I think I might finally have found how to keep my hair soft and minimize breakage. Regular moisturizing and finger combing exclusively for me. There is a patch on the right side of my head which for some reason is more tangle prone than the rest of my hair funnily. I feel like my twists are looking fatter too. Now if only I could make my hair look as good as it feels....I am seriously style challenged. I bet there is a thread for hairstyle ideas for fine hair ladies. Off to search, if there isn't any, I might have to start one....


----------



## morehairplease (Oct 8, 2011)

TopShelf said:


> To the  fine hair 4a/b LOW POROSITY women, how do you get your hair to absorb products> Products usually stay on my hair unless I put it on overnight



Hey there TopShelf,

You and I are fellow hair twins. Lately, I have been steaming using the 'home grown' method that SamathnaJones shared on the forum and it has helped a lot. Also, using slightly alkaline products has helped. For the longest, I was using low pH products and noticed that no matter what I did my hair stayed dry and never felt moisturized. Also, doing my final rinse with warm water instead of cool is helping. While on youtube earlier this week, I came across this vid:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rSSvoEBz5uE

I don't know if you are relaxed or natural but try the tips she gave even if you are natural and see if they help.

If I think of anything else, I will post it.

hths,
tishee


----------



## greight (Oct 8, 2011)

I used EVOO overnight and then put wheat germ oil (2 hrs) and sprayed Duo Tex after (another 2+). I rinsed it out and was planning on doing a deep conditioning treatment, but my hair doesn't seem to need it. 

I've been using Duo Tex once a week for the last four weeks and I haven't had any issues with breakage. On the contrary, this is the least amount of breaking/shedding that I've experienced since I've become natural . I've been natural for about 7 years now. My hair is strong, too. It's softer than usual and feels silkier. 

I'm going to let it fully dry and apply my leave ins. I'll monitor what my hair does tomorrow to see if I have issues since I know protein without moisture might be a disaster. But quite frankly... It'd be nice to just get my hair down to those products if this continues.


----------



## TopShelf (Oct 8, 2011)

morehairplease .....thanks for this info. I'm natural so I hope this helps.

Sent from my ADR6300 using ADR6300


----------



## Nonie (Oct 8, 2011)

TopShelf, baggy. Every night. You won't have to reapply products in the morning. Your hair will have internal moisture. I wouldn't apply something that makes hair wet. IF you do, do it earlier in the evening so hair is somewhat dry-ish by bed time. Plait it then put on a plastic cap or wrap Saran in lieu of a scarf for the night. Your hair'll be nicely moisturized in the morning.


----------



## Imani (Oct 9, 2011)

Interesting. I assumed most fine haired people (esp type 4s) would have spongey overly porous hair (like me). I always thought it was coarse haired folks w/low porosity issues. 

I'm still on this trek to APL (hopefully by the end of this year or early next year). And fighting with my ends. For right now I'm adding more protein and trimming more often. for the past year all I've been doing is steaming my hair to death with mainly moisturizing conditioners. I think my hair was overmoisturized and weak, so I decided to add more protein and I think I don't necessarily have to steam everytime I wash my hair. And also trying to do the cold rinses. 

I'm very bored with hair, been wearing wigs for a year nonstop and sometimes just want to wear my real hair out.  So experimenting w/ twists and twist outs. Hopefully that won't mess up my progress. There will still be times I just slap on a wig tho I'm sure.


----------



## TopShelf (Oct 9, 2011)

Nonie I've done the baggy at night but my hair is pretty short so I would be braiding for atleast 20-30 mins at night and I would  have to use something to keep it from unbraiding. and I would have to wear an Afro daily, which I hate because it tangles easily.  I'm gonna try and apply the product over my cornrows and see what happens.

Sent from my ADR6300 using ADR6300


----------



## greight (Oct 29, 2011)

Aight, so I did a moisture DC last weekend and my hair had more breakage than usual . No worries, BACK TO PROTEIN this weekend!

I might be an anomaly, but whatever. This protein thing works for me. My hair does get dry, but the dryness is not as bad when I use Duo Tex. I just use a moisturizing leave-in and call it a day. Best of all.... LITTLE TO NO BREAKAGE

I'm also considering becoming a heat straightened natural. My hair won't be out, though. Just straightened to keep the SSK permanently down. It'll probably will be blow dried tomorrow morning and I'll attempt an updo.


----------



## yodie (Oct 29, 2011)

I rarely use protein and this is probably why my hair doesn't thrive as I'd like it to. I have fine 4a/b strands. I have Aubreys GPB, but I think that's too strong for my hair. My hair did better when I used a moisture/protein balanced conditioner years ago. (Sebastian 2+1)

Any ideas for a protein/moisture balancing condish or a protein condish that's a little lighter than AO GPB? 
Does anyone know if Duo Tex is lighter than AO GPB? 

I just purchased ORS Hair Mayonaise today. Has anyone had good success with this? 
My plan here on out is to do either of the following:
1. Use up my Sebastian 2+1 condish and find a replacement.
2. Use a protein condish (lighter than AO GPB) and follow with a moisturizing condish


----------



## Candy828 (Oct 29, 2011)

For the cooler weather months, I only wash every two weeks. I DC with every wash adding 2 tblsp of amla powder to my recipe. I keep tight new growth coils clipped (this has been extremely important for me to gain more volume and preventing unnecessary breakage). I finger comb, protective style, keep my hair conditioned and dust when needed. My hair may be fine but I have a lot of volume, so I like my hair because it is not heavy.

Current length, almost classic again....


----------



## greight (Oct 29, 2011)

Candy828 said:


> For the cooler weather months, I only wash every two weeks. I DC with every wash adding 2 tblsp of amla powder to my recipe. *I keep tight new growth coils clipped* (this has been extremely important for me to gain more volume and preventing unnecessary breakage). I finger comb, protective style, keep my hair conditioned and dust when needed. My hair may be fine but I have a lot of volume, so I like my hair because it is not heavy.
> 
> Current length, almost classic again....



Candy828, Re: the bolded... Does that mean you are relaxed? And when you say clipped, what do you mean? I'm trying to stretch out my hair to prevent knotting (at the roots and ends)


----------



## Candy828 (Oct 30, 2011)

nagawa said:


> @Candy828, Re: the bolded... Does that mean you are relaxed? And when you say clipped, what do you mean? I'm trying to stretch out my hair to prevent knotting (at the roots and ends)



No. I am not relaxed. I have the tendency to get ssk's. The coiled hairs are what become ssk's. My experience with my hair is if I can catch all of the coiled hairs and clipped them before they attach and break off long hairs, I retain my length better and gain added volume in the process.  This does take time. I have to search through every inch of my hair for the short new growth hairs that are tightly coiled and I always find them attached to longer hair. Fortunately, I catch them before they knot.  I had a set back when I did not do this maintenance step.... I went from Classic to mid-butt... So now I know that this has to be a part of my normal routine.


----------



## Napp (Oct 30, 2011)

weekly protien treatment and reconstructors have been IT for me. followed by a deep moisturizing conditioner i have very very little breakage on wash day and throughout the week. low mani styles are great for me too as i do not like constant bunning.


----------



## lilyofthenile (Oct 31, 2011)

Loving this thread.


----------



## PureSilver (Nov 1, 2011)

I always OD on my low manipulation technique. I see my hair once per month the most, otherwise i'm in a weave. Grew from 1'' @ bC to CBL currently in the back, sides are shoulder length, bangs, chin length. I DC heavily when i remove my weaves. The longer i keep in the weaves, the more growth i get.

BE WARNED: Detangling and Shedding after a 4-8 weeks taken down is no joke tho. Be very gentle, esp if you are tender head like me.


----------



## candy626 (Nov 1, 2011)

My length the last time I checked is what is shown in my siggy (armpit-bsb).

I agree with other ladies that lower manipulation and paying attention to moisture/protein balance is beneficial. 

I would also add regularly dusting of ends is helpful since fine hair  is more prone to splits. Since I started doing this and search-and-destroys, my hair seems to look and feel better. I feel like it's helped with growth rather than hindering it.


----------



## abcd09 (Jan 22, 2013)

Bump for updates or newbies!


----------



## almond eyes (Jan 22, 2013)

When my hair was collarbone length I was able to co wash more often but as it got longer and then I was finishing up my accutane, I saw that my hair regiment needed some adjustments.

Since I started to make these adjustments my hair has been doing well.

I stopped co-washing three times a week and only co wash every week or every two weeks. I do not use strong water pressure and I am very gentle with how I handle my hair. I never detangle my hair fully wet ever.

My hair is normally worn in two big braids that are almost APL and I carefully turn those two braids into a bun secured with a plastic clip. But I alternate with the plastic clips and never make a tight bun. Before, I used to do a wet bun and again when my hair was shorter but as it grew longer I started to get hairs everywhere and my hair needs to be stretched. I only take the braids down weekly to do a detangle session with my bone combs. But other than that I never unravel or loosen the braids unless they look untidy. With the rest of my hair which is not braided, I just add some conditioner mixed with a bit of water just to make sure my hair doesn't get dry in the front and I use a comb with small teeth not to comb out the front of my hair at all but just to try and make the hairs in the front look tidy. 

If I see strands hanging from the braids I dust them. 

for my co wash sessions, I do a DC on dry hair for about 30 minutes with a plastic cap before heading for the shower and washing it out and then using a mild conditioner (I Like Trader Joe's) for about five minutes and partially washing out the conditioner. I never use shampoo unless I have used some gel or edge tamer and there are flakes from that and even with that I will only shampoo the front edges of my hair and then the run off go through the rest of my hair. My hair hates shampoos. 

In the past I would detangle my hair wet and start adding moisturisers. That would lead to slight hair breakage and hairs everywhere. Now, before I leave the shower, I lightly wring my hair out (I hardly use a towel) and then finger comb and then make two braids and then pin them up on the top of my head (think Pipi long stockings) before bed so it can dry. I do not add moisturisers to my hair at all at this point.

The next day when the hair is partially dry I either take it down to moisturise but again only finger comb (I use Qhemet Biologics olive and honey balm and I diluted it down with some water and mixed with a spoon to make it a less heavier consistency, and also since I am in a hot climate, it is already very melted which I prefer) or I keep it in the plaits and moisturise on top of the plaits. 

If I decide to get my hair blown out at the hair salon which is very rare, I do not use any hair moisturiser because the hair moisturiser and heat protectant does not lead to a smooth finish. I no longer allow my hair to be washed and then blow dried in the same session because I cannot have my hair detangled wet. I found that my partially dried hair was easier to manage and blow dry took less time than when my hair is sopping wet and detangled. 

I even think that from now on when I get my relaxers done at the salon, I will only have them touch up, neutralise etc and then finger comb and put my hair into two braids to partially dry and then only come in the next day for a blow out. 

My hair definetely likes this method. 

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 22, 2013)

my hair can't take product buildup, so i wash at least 2x weekly.  and i am low porous, so i have to watch it with my protein intake.  i can't do hardcore protein and i can't use a lot of daily hair products that contain protein.  i dust frequently and wear low manipulation styles.  i don't really do protective styles.


----------



## BonBon (Jan 22, 2013)

I am under wigs at the moment. 

 I always used to wash and mess around with my hair 2x per week.

 This year I only wash and comb through my hair (apart from occasional rinses) 1x every 3, or 4 weeks. This year I retained every one of those 6 inches. 

 I'm going to carry on doing this for another 2 years until I reach the goal. Not my preference but extreme low mani seems to work for growing my fine hair.


----------



## Songbirdb (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm trying to find a good daily moisturizer. I wear my natural hair straigtened. I'm having alot of breakage lately, but I've always straightened and never had a problem. The problem didn't occur until I began using the Carol's daughter Chocolat Blow dry cream and the shampoo and conditioner. I'm wondering how this is contributing to my breakage. I'm going to stop using those products for a while and incorporate deep conditioning more often and baby my ends as best as can (while still using heat). I just need some suggestions because I don't want any major setbacks! I'm trying to reach MBL


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jan 23, 2013)

Vanthie said:


> I am under wigs at the moment.
> 
> I always used to wash and mess around with my hair 2x per week.
> 
> ...



:scratchch Hmm, I fight this so much!! I want to be able cowash often, change my hairstyles often, etc, but I'm gonna have to bite the bullet and try to be extremely low mani this year and see if i retain more.


----------



## Vshanell (Jan 24, 2013)

I've changed up my reggie a little since I last posted here because I wanted to see if I could get past my growth stall. 

I started finger coming which I said I'd never do but it's not too bad and I'm seeing results (reduction of splits, less shedding). When rollerset I do use combs but they are seamless, for everything else I finger comb. 

When wearing natural styles I wash weekly and I dc after every wash now which I never did before. I think this is helping with splits and breakage. 

I use Vatika oil or coconut oil only now and they benefit the hair greatly. I'd like to pre-poo with them more but it's hard for me to fit pre-pooing into my life. Still working on this. 

Im thinking of adding cassia to my regimen, still reading up on it. I'd love to try henna because I hear it makes the hair heavier and I think I'd like some extra weight to my fine strands but I'm not interested in the color right now. 

I still dust frequently but I've been trying to reduce it and focus on S&D more. 

Here's some recent pics of my hair. It's not bone straight to see the whole length though because I never straighten.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 24, 2013)

Pokahontas have mercy. ..your hair is just. ...I don't know, .... beyond amazing


----------



## coolsista-paris (Jan 24, 2013)

im a natural 4b ( A at the back).
The best retention ive ever had was last year 2012. What i did :

- Dc overnight on damp hair with apoghee 2 min (dont be shocked it works for me lol)
sometimes ill use Franck provost ceramids conditionner. These 2 have very good slip.
I dc overnight every 10-15 days.

- I detangle with the condit in the hair by sections and sleep with those 8 sections.

-rinse next day (use shampoo if build up :creamy aloe from organic roots stimulator).

When i need a normal wash every now and then : garnier fructis shine, elasta Qp dry damaged hair : these do not leave my hair dry.
Other wise : i co wash ( i only use 1 product or 2 between washes and not every day).

-After rinsing hair i add some protein leave in+ heat protectant then blow dry on low or medium with the tension method. retwist that section(sometimes add a tiny s curl before twisting) When you take the twists down like 1 hour or 2 after hair is great. I dont always have to do the twists part if i lazy, just a bun.

-Moisturize with scurl spray like every 2-3 days. 

-Sleep in 4 twists + satin scarf

-Massage scalp without oil or anything (everyday)

-Dust every 10-12 weeks.

-Wear hair in a bun (because of work) and my hair is ok.

Henna (once every....2 months, im lazy lol)  mix it with 2 egg yolks, lots of olive oil, and sometimes some amla powder = GREAT GREAT GREAT.

Fine hair is hard to rinse henna out. With my mixture of oil it is eaaaaaaasy . Hair is soft + stengthened. Im no longer afraid of the rinsing part lol.

conclusion : the less i do THE BETTER  ;-) + heat is my friend as long as i dust.


----------



## tashboog (Jan 25, 2013)

Hello ladies! I'm also a fine hair lady and I'm natural. The only time I'm able to maintain moisture is if I use my curlformers. Even then my hair dries out & then turns into a poof ball. I've also had a hair analysis from Komazacare and they were the ones who told me that I have fine to medium strands. They said I have normal elasticity and normal porosity. I also use their protein treatment every 2 weeks as suggested by them. So my problem is that I have tried every product under the sun and nothing has worked to keep my fine hair moisturized. It initially feels good but it dries out within minutes. Since I have normal porosity I would expect that my hair should be able to hold onto moisture. I have also become a product junkie cuz I have yet to find any moisturizing product to work on my hair. I have tried Komazacare, Bee Mine, Purabody naturals, CC's natural, Kinky Curly, Kimmaytube recipe, Camille Rose, Jane Carter, Natty moist, & the list goes on. I have tried the LOC method, the Curly girl method, heavy sealing, no sealing, u name it & I have tried every bandwagon that you could think of! Lol! Ok can any of you ladies help me figure out what I'm doing wrong cuz its so frustrating spending time doing styles and having them turn into a giant poof ball. Also glycerin makes my hair swells so I avoid it. I'm open for suggestions and sorry I was long winded. Thanks in advance ladies.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Jan 25, 2013)

tashboog said:


> Hello ladies! I'm also a fine hair lady and I'm natural. The only time I'm able to maintain moisture is if I use my curlformers. Even then my hair dries out & then turns into a poof ball. I've also had a hair analysis from Komazacare and they were the ones who told me that I have fine to medium strands. They said I have normal elasticity and normal porosity. I also use their protein treatment every 2 weeks as suggested by them. So my problem is that I have tried every product under the sun and nothing has worked to keep my fine hair moisturized. It initially feels good but it dries out within minutes. Since I have normal porosity I would expect that my hair should be able to hold onto moisture. I have also become a product junkie cuz I have yet to find any moisturizing product to work on my hair. I have tried Komazacare, Bee Mine, Purabody naturals, CC's natural, Kinky Curly, Kimmaytube recipe, Camille Rose, Jane Carter, Natty moist, & the list goes on. I have tried the LOC method, the Curly girl method, heavy sealing, no sealing, u name it & I have tried every bandwagon that you could think of! Lol! Ok can any of you ladies help me figure out what I'm doing wrong cuz its so frustrating spending time doing styles and having them turn into a giant poof ball. Also glycerin makes my hair swells so I avoid it. I'm open for suggestions and sorry I was long winded. Thanks in advance ladies.



try what i do. dc on damp hair in like 8 braids. cowash (gentle shampoo when needed) in those braids.

take down à braid ,add your leave in + heat serum then blow dry tension method on low or medium heat. put à tiny s curl.spray.to that section (even by using the palm of your hands). retwist that section.

do.that all over.when you take them out about 2 hours after or next day its as if the moisture went all over the section.

i sleep with 4 big twists and i add s curl spray when needed. i can stay up to 2-3 days without moisturizing .

this works for me.


----------



## tashboog (Jan 25, 2013)

coolsista-paris said:


> try what i do. dc on damp hair in like 8 braids. cowash (gentle shampoo when needed) in those braids.
> 
> take down à braid ,add your leave in + heat serum then blow dry tension method on low or medium heat. put à tiny s curl.spray.to that section (even by using the palm of your hands). retwist that section.
> 
> ...


Thanks coolsista-paris for responding to my post. I have tried scurl & it has glycerin in it & it just dries my hair out & make it swell which I don't like. I live in Ohio & I can not get any glycerin type of products to work in my hair especially in this cold weather. I've tried the scurl bandwagon as well & it was a no girl for me. I rarely use heat because I get heat damage easily which is why I've been stretching with curlformers. However, I do appreciate your advice. Thx


----------



## coolsista-paris (Jan 25, 2013)

tashboog said:


> Thanks coolsista-paris for responding to my post. I have tried scurl & it has glycerin in it & it just dries my hair out & make it swell which I don't like. I live in Ohio & I can not get any glycerin type of products to work in my hair especially in this cold weather. I've tried the scurl bandwagon as well & it was a no girl for me. I rarely use heat because I get heat damage easily which is why I've been stretching with curlformers. However, I do appreciate your advice. Thx



aw. i hope more ladies will come in here to help you . its hard to find what exaclty your hair likes (took 4 years for me.....to know what to do and use and get à réal reggie for me)


----------



## JulietWhiskey (Jan 25, 2013)

Aphogee Green Tea and Keratin Restructerizer is everything.  It has taken my fine strands to the next level and beyond.

If this products keeps performing like it has been and I continue to be consistent with my CW and DCs, I know my hair will BSL or longer by the end of this year.

It's wonderful!...


----------



## PULLitBabyItsReal (Jan 25, 2013)

Honestly. It took a few months for me to figure out what my hair needed. i've managed to grow a good 4 1/2-6 inches last year from mostly experimenting with different types of products. Protein & moisture balance was severely important for my thin hair. I've also learned that DRY hair is the most vulnerable. Your hair is growing but if your not maintaining the OLDEST parts of your hair, the ends, then all your effort is truly just in vain. SO therefore I adopted the moisturize and seal routine. 

To maintain length: MOISTURIZE MOISTURIZE MOISTURIZE & SEAL
I've learned to stay away from direct heat, my flat iron looks look better when I air-dry or roller-set dry anyway. 
Also, keeping my hair tied in a silk scarf at night reeeeeallly helped me retain my length. I was finding that leaving my hair to ruffle up in the sheets just made it difficult to not lose length when detangling in the mornings. 

Keeping it simple, trying one thing at a time, learning what my hair likes have helped me retain a bit of length & i'm probably pre-maturely claiming APL but hunny, from EAR Length to APL in a year, i've learned a lot!

Happy Hair Growing boos!


----------



## coolsista-paris (Jan 26, 2013)

JulietWhiskey said:


> Aphogee Green Tea and Keratin Restructerizer is everything.  It has taken my fine strands to the next level and beyond.
> 
> If this products keeps performing like it has been and I continue to be consistent with my CW and DCs, I know my hair will BSL or longer by the end of this year.
> 
> It's wonderful!...



i bought it too like 3 weeks ago . i dont really know how to use it, i.mean what to do with it and when i should put it in my hair. 

can you advise me? leave in ? or every week spray it in? only ends or whole head? only for heat or not?

I know my hair loves protein.

do you do à protein dc and add this spray? or is it better to do à moisturizing dc then add this spray?

sorry for all the questions i just.dont know what to do with it.i used it twice...

i usually protein dc every 10-15 days. 
maybe i should.try à moisturizing dc then this spray? 

ps question: thanks for reading me


----------



## coolsista-paris (Jan 26, 2013)

Pokahontas said:


> I've changed up my reggie a little since I last posted here because I wanted to see if I could get past my growth stall.
> 
> I started finger coming which I said I'd never do but it's not too bad and I'm seeing results (reduction of splits, less shedding). When rollerset I do use combs but they are seamless, for everything else I finger comb.
> 
> ...



you can henna without color. i.do that with.neutral henna mixed with oil and eggs. no.color and heavier hair. its so strong ànd soft when i do it.


----------



## Vshanell (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks, where do you get your neutral henna? I'm reading up on henna and stuff, I find it a little confusing with all the ways to do it but I'm working my way up to it. I found a moisturizer with henna in it that I might get, hoping it won't change my color.

ETA...so I read on mehandi that neutral henna is cassia. Wonder why they call it that cuz henna and cassia are two different things. I'll prolly test the waters starting with cassia. 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Blairx0 (Jan 26, 2013)

I use cassia and I think it has had a positive impact on my hair's ability to just hold on. Lol

But cassia has made me hair more able to take puinshment, which this weather is handing out daily. But without balance I get breakage. I have to stay balanced or else I will be bald


----------



## MileHighDiva (Feb 17, 2013)

tashboog How much does the Komazacare Hair Analysis cost?  I looked at their website and they don't have a price listed.  TIA


----------



## havilland (Feb 17, 2013)

My hair is grazing BSL, type 3C, thin and fine, porous on the chemically treated ends. It has been 19 months since my last texlax. 

Things that work for me:

Protective styling/low manipulation - I use weaves, half wigs, buns to hide my hair.  Alot. 

Very little heat use - I try to use heat less than 4 times a year. 

Cutting back on chemicals-  when i was relaxed, switching to texlaxing from bonelaxing and then learning to stretch my relaxer from 12 weeks, to 6 months to 10 months really changed my hair for the better!  It got thicker. I retained more length. And I saw my Hair's health improve tremendously.   Now I am off chemicals relaxers hopefully for life. My hair has never felt or looked better.  I can't thank my stylist Reniece enough for encouraging me to quit chems. 

Deep conditioning weekly or twice weekly - esp since I am transitioning.  My deep conditioning has allowed me to go this long with no breakage or set backs

Intense protein treatment regularly - when I was texlaxed, I did aphogee two step a week before my relaxer. Now that I am transitioning I do it every 6 weeks.   This makes a big difference in my hair. Less tangles. More shine. No breakage.  

Finding a product and regi that works and being consistent. -  no more pj for me. I use what works.  I experiment very little these days.  

Cowashing---  cutting back on shampoo has helped me cut breakage and dryness that interferes with my retention.  Cowashing makes my hair so much healthier. And I retain way more length when I keep sulfates and shampoos to a minimum. I use a GENTLE clarifying shampoo every 4-6 weeks now. 

Natural products - making my own products and using products with less chemicals has def made a difference in my hair breakage, moisture retention.  And this has made a big difference in how long my hair has gotten. 


It took me about 5 years to get ALL these steps into my routine. But my hair has been flourishing ever since I began to incorporate these tools.  I have trimmed 4 inches or so since October and have been able to maintain my length becuase I am finally retaining the hair I grow. (I am a slow grower too!). I can't wait until my transition is over and i can start to grow my hair LONGER instead of trimming and maintaining through this transition. 

HTH


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 17, 2013)

JulietWhiskey said:


> Aphogee Green Tea and Keratin Restructerizer is everything.  It has taken my fine strands to the next level and beyond.
> 
> If this products keeps performing like it has been and I continue to be consistent with my CW and DCs, I know my hair will BSL or longer by the end of this year.
> 
> It's wonderful!...


JulietWhiskey how do you use it? And do you still need to do protein treatments when using this?

Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## bride91501 (Feb 17, 2013)

What has helped my mostly fine strands is weekly PTs, my monthly henna session, and PSing.  I've also learned to keep my moisture-protein balance in check - very important for my hair.

I use Aphogee 2 minute or Joico K-pak as my weekly PT, followed by a moisturizing DC. My monthly henna mix includes amla powder, castor oil, olive oil, HE condish, green tea and water. Leaves my hair feeling heavy, soft and strong.

I'm currently BSL. HTH


----------



## tashboog (Feb 17, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> tashboog How much does the Komazacare Hair Analysis cost?  I looked at their website and they don't have a price listed.  TIA


MileHighDiva the analysis cost $65. Komazacare has a huge backlog due to the LHCF ladies . When they have a large backlog then they will remove the analysis info from their website until they get caught up. There is a thread on the analysis which usually ladies give updates when its back available so you might want to subscribe to that thread if your interested. HTH .


----------



## coyacoy (Feb 17, 2013)

bride91501 said:


> What has helped my mostly fine strands is weekly PTs, my monthly henna session, and PSing.  I've also learned to keep my moisture-protein balance in check - very important for my hair.
> 
> I use Aphogee 2 minute or Joico K-pak as my weekly PT, followed by a moisturizing DC. My monthly henna mix includes amla powder, castor oil, olive oil, HE condish, green tea and water. Leaves my hair feeling heavy, soft and strong.
> 
> I'm currently BSL. HTH



This same regime (just with different products) is what has helped me too. I am close to bsl in the back with shorter layers on the sides and front. 

I use Komaza care protein strengthener weekly or biweekly followed by a moisture dc....henna once a month with coconut milk and PS 80% of the time....i also dust monthly


----------



## JulietWhiskey (Feb 17, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> @JulietWhiskey how do you use it? And do you still need to do protein treatments when using this?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


 

Froreal3

I use it in a variety of ways.  

About once a month, I spray my hair before applying my DC then sit under the dryer for an extra deep DC since it works with mechanical heat (dryers, flat irons) and body heat.

I *ALWAYS* use it after I rinse my DC and before I apply my leave-in, styler and sealer.

I add some to my KCC concoction of KCC and glycerin.  2tbs does the trick!

I know this sounds like a lot but I'm not protein sensitive and I think having hydrolyzed silk as the 3rd ingredient after hydrolyzed keratin helps to "soften" the effects of the keratin.

Back, back, BACK in the day, I used to use the Aphogee 2 Minute consistently and my hair retained like "*WHOA*!"  I don't use this product anymore since it now has 'cones but the Green Tea Spray is a wonderful alternative!

Like I said, I will not be without it and attribute most of my retention to adding product this to my regimen.

HTH!


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 17, 2013)

Thanks JulietWhiskey. I tried the Aphogee 2 Minute once. I want to use mostly non-coney things right now, so I think I will give this a try. Do you use any other proteins with this product? Recently, I've been using AOGPB every other week.


----------



## JulietWhiskey (Feb 17, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> Thanks @JulietWhiskey. I tried the Aphogee 2 Minute once. I want to use mostly non-coney things right now, so I think I will give this a try. *Do you use any other proteins with this product?* Recently, I've been using AOGPB every other week.


 

@Froreal3

One of my DCs (Giovanni Nutrafix) has hydrolyzed soy protein in it, but I think this type of protein is very mild which is why, although I love this DC, I needed something more powerful to strengthen my hair. I mix the Nutrafix with Doo Groo Deep Down Intense Penetrating DC (no protein) for a nice balance. To this mixture, I add glycerin, EVOO, EVCO, and Wheat Germ Oil.

I sit under my dryer for about 30-60 minutes, let my hair cool, detangle, rinse and VIOLA!: super soft, super strong, super moisturized, super detangled hair!

Like I said before, about once a month, I'll spray my air-dried hair with the Aphogee Green Tea then apply my DC and go through all my steps. I will still use the AGT after my DC because my hair is not protein sensitive and my strands are super-fine and need all the strengthening they can get!

My advice is to play around with how you'll use the product and how frequently. You may find that you can only use it once a week or once a month does the trick. You may find that using it daily or every other day is just what your hair needs. Adding some to another product may prove a God-send or a hell-scape: just listen to your hair! I know some women even use it before blowdrying to protect and strengthen their hair. All I know, is that for me, adding this product to my reggie* COMPLETELY* turned my hair life around, !

ETA: I went from shoulder length to just below APL in about 4 months and my hair, decimated by Post-Partum shedding, has thickened up nicely!  Hubby has been like, "Dang!" and when I wear it out, I get tons of compliments!

Let me know how it works for you and HTH!


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 17, 2013)

JulietWhiskey Ok I'm sold! lol


----------



## JulietWhiskey (Feb 17, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> @JulietWhiskey *Ok I'm sold!* lol


 

Froreal3
!

Yeah, I am too! I gave a bottle to my fine-haired neices and sisters and now, they about that life, too!

Before I tried it, I asked some folk on the board about it and I heard nothing but love. After about 2 weeks, I understood why!

After you've tried it for a while, please let me know via this post or a PM how it's working (or not) for you!


----------



## Nayna (Feb 17, 2013)

tashboog said:


> Hello ladies! I'm also a fine hair lady and I'm natural. The only time I'm able to maintain moisture is if I use my curlformers. Even then my hair dries out & then turns into a poof ball. I've also had a hair analysis from Komazacare and they were the ones who told me that I have fine to medium strands. They said I have normal elasticity and normal porosity. I also use their protein treatment every 2 weeks as suggested by them. So my problem is that I have tried every product under the sun and nothing has worked to keep my fine hair moisturized. It initially feels good but it dries out within minutes. Since I have normal porosity I would expect that my hair should be able to hold onto moisture. I have also become a product junkie cuz I have yet to find any moisturizing product to work on my hair. I have tried Komazacare, Bee Mine, Purabody naturals, CC's natural, Kinky Curly, Kimmaytube recipe, Camille Rose, Jane Carter, Natty moist, & the list goes on. I have tried the LOC method, the Curly girl method, heavy sealing, no sealing, u name it & I have tried every bandwagon that you could think of! Lol! Ok can any of you ladies help me figure out what I'm doing wrong cuz its so frustrating spending time doing styles and having them turn into a giant poof ball. Also glycerin makes my hair swells so I avoid it. I'm open for suggestions and sorry I was long winded. Thanks in advance ladies.




Maybe we can start with your regimen. Although I like playing around with different products I've found that it was really my basic regimen that mattered.  My hair is fine and I'm natural as well.

How often do you wash your hair? Do you shampoo often or do you cowash? Do you style on wet hair or do you blow dry or air dry?


----------



## coolsista-paris (Feb 20, 2013)

Pokahontas said:


> Thanks, where do you get your neutral henna? I'm reading up on henna and stuff, I find it a little confusing with all the ways to do it but I'm working my way up to it. I found a moisturizer with henna in it that I might get, hoping it won't change my color.
> 
> ETA...so I read on mehandi that neutral henna is cassia. Wonder why they call it that cuz henna and cassia are two different things. I'll prolly test the waters starting with cassia.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



i had missed your post. so sorry!!!!  
i buy mine in à normal grocery store. its neutral henna.

i.mix it with eggs+olive oil + sometimes.amla.oil.

great!!!it gives slip ,strenthens my hair.without drying it out. the oil makes it easier to rinse the henna.


----------



## charmtreese (Mar 2, 2013)

Thinking about getting kinky twist for the spring/summer, I have fine 4 hair....is this a good idea?


----------



## darlingdiva (Mar 2, 2013)

charmtreese said:


> Thinking about getting kinky twist for the spring/summer, I have fine 4 hair....is this a good idea?



How does your hair normally act towards extensions?

They make a great protective style, but the extensions can put too much stress on the hair.  This was my experience with individual extension braids.  It was a great protective style, but the stress of the extensions proved to be too much for my hair over time.

It's all about how your hair responds to it.  If your hair generally responds well to extensions, go for it.  Just be sure to tell the person doing your hair to be gentle with your hair, especially around the edges.  That was another reason that I stopped getting braids:  the stylists' refused to listen.


----------



## charmtreese (Mar 2, 2013)

darlingdiva said:


> How does your hair normally act towards extensions?
> 
> They make a great protective style, but the extensions can put too much stress on the hair.  This was my experience with individual extension braids.  It was a great protective style, but the stress of the extensions proved to be too much for my hair over time.
> 
> It's all about how your hair responds to it.  If your hair generally responds well to extensions, go for it.  Just be sure to tell the person doing your hair to be gentle with your hair, especially around the edges.  That was another reason that I stopped getting braids:  the stylists' refused to listen.



My hair does okay with weaves, but I haven't had a full set of individual braids in years. My friend would be doing them...I'm still a little nervous.


----------



## darlingdiva (Mar 3, 2013)

charmtreese said:


> My hair does okay with weaves, but I haven't had a full set of individual braids in years. My friend would be doing them...I'm still a little nervous.



It should be fine.  Just explain your hair goals to your friend and tell your friend to be gentle.  Also, make sure to keep your twists moisturized.  That helps a lot with retention.


----------



## HoneyA (Mar 3, 2013)

Found out recently that my hair is fine. Moisturising, low manipulation and protective styling have really helped me to retain length over the years. I stick to the basics.


----------



## ilong (Mar 3, 2013)

Vanthie said:


> I am under wigs at the moment.
> 
> I always used to wash and mess around with my hair 2x per week.
> 
> ...


 


naturalagain2 said:


> :scratchch Hmm, I fight this so much!! I want to be able cowash often, change my hairstyles often, etc, *but I'm gonna have to bite the bullet and try to be extremely low mani this year and see if i retain more*.


 

@Vanthie and @naturalagain2 - this bolded^^^. I experience a lot of growth with weaves and braids. I didn't retain because I didn't keep my hair moisturized and conditioned during those times. I know better now. Yesterday I had my own hair cornrowed so I could leave my hair alone for 3-4 weeks. I will do shower/stocking cap shampoo/conditioning. I will switch up between wearing wigs, braids and weaves. 

I plan to wear my hair in cornrows under wigs through March, braids in April and May, weave in June, July, August, braids in September, October, and back to my hair in cornrows under wigs in November, December. 
My long term goal is MBL but short term (June 2014) is BSL.


----------



## HoneyA (Mar 3, 2013)

Vanthie said:


> I am under wigs at the moment.
> 
> I always used to wash and mess around with my hair 2x per week.
> 
> ...



Extreme low manipulation works but it is not for everybody. It serves me well though. I wash 1x every week, lately it's been 1x every 2 weeks because of my schedule (and I get lazy ). I only comb through and detangle on wash day though. 

When I started my HHJ, I was washing 2x a week using the Cathy Howse method and for maybe 6 or 7 months this was fine. My hair thickened and grew well. I started at just above SL with a blunt cut. But then as it got longer and the ends got older, washing 2x a week proved to be too much for my ends precisely because my hair is fine which I didn't realise at the time. At one point I was only detangling every 4 weeks (but washing weekly). Best retention ever!


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 3, 2013)

I typically only detangle twice a month, but wash weekly.  So low mani works for me too.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## ArrrBeee (Mar 3, 2013)

Took some advice from this thread & experienced minimal shedding!

I sprayed Aphogee Green Tea condish on dry hair, layered Evoo & Aubrey White Camelia condish.  Baggied & left on for 30 min. My hair was soft and detangled very easily


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm putting the Green Tee stuff on my to try list.


----------



## Hair Iam (Mar 4, 2013)

Good thread ...fine hair lady checking in just as long as my fine hair remains strong..I'm grateful


----------



## Bublin (Mar 26, 2013)

She has some good tips....and she also confirmed what I always thought about long-term hairstyles on fine hair - you can't.  After 2 days is frizz city!
The cross over twists is an excellent idea.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3eukc1HaF6s


----------



## koolkittychick (Mar 26, 2013)

Bublin said:


> She has some good tips....and she also confirmed what I always thought about long-term hairstyles on fine hair - you can't.  After 2 days is frizz city!
> The cross over twists is an excellent idea.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3eukc1HaF6s



That cross over twist idea sounds great! And yeah, I constantly have to do a delicate dance between over manipulating my hair and keeping the tangles at bay, since my fine strands love to keep each other company and will just as soon turn into locs if I don't stay on top of them! Currently I found that if I take the time to *carefully *finger detangle at least twice a week, moisturizing and sealing as I go, I lose *much less* hair when I wash once a week. Hopefully this will translate to better retention, as my goal is to retain as much of the 6 inches or so I grow each year as possible, instead of the 1 or 2 inches I average due to breakage, scissor-happy stylists and neglect due to laziness.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Mar 26, 2013)

ilong said:


> @Vanthie and @naturalagain2 - this bolded^^^. I experience a lot of growth with weaves and braids. I didn't retain because I didn't keep my hair moisturized and conditioned during those times. I know better now. Yesterday I had my own hair cornrowed so I could leave my hair alone for 3-4 weeks. I will do shower/stocking cap shampoo/conditioning. I will switch up between wearing wigs, braids and weaves.
> 
> I plan to wear my hair in cornrows under wigs through March, braids in April and May, weave in June, July, August, braids in September, October, and back to my hair in cornrows under wigs in November, December.
> My long term goal is MBL but short term (June 2014) is BSL.



i used to love conrows under wig. until my edges were coming off..... im.still.recovering from that. its quiet ok now.

how do you protect your edges?? especially on fine hair? 

id love to put my weave back on


----------



## greenandchic (Mar 26, 2013)

coolsista-paris said:


> i used to love conrows under wig. until my edges were coming off..... im.still.recovering from that. its quiet ok now.
> 
> how do you protect your edges?? especially on fine hair?
> 
> id love to put my weave back on



It's hard enough protecting the edges without wigs, LOL.

Sent from my ADR6350 using LHCF


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 26, 2013)

My fine haired people!!

Crochet braids seem a decent compromise between weave and wig for my hair. Mine can't take cornrows very long. 2weeks is pushing it. It starts to snap and thin along the parts if in too long. 

Hate leaving the edges out because never found hair as fine as mine so it NEVER blends!

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## *~*Afrolicious*~* (Mar 26, 2013)

two strand twists = tangle city with my fine hair. My hair stays less tangled when I do braidouts.


----------



## Jewell (Mar 26, 2013)

My hair is fine, there's just a ton of it. I can retain fine so long as I dont use heat tools regularly. I have no desire to, but they cause me a lot os splits and then I have to trim often...which leads to less retention. I ps a lot and retain pretty much all I grow, thank God. I also air dry only and that helps me retain elasticity, thickness, length, and moisture. I will always air dry. It's been so good for my hair.


----------



## almond eyes (Mar 27, 2013)

Fine haired lady over here.

Because I have so much hair and my hair is low porosity, I never knew that I was fine haired until LHCF opened my eyes. 

I find that when you are fine haired and your hair is collarbone length or shorter, braids, extensions, weaves may be okay. But once I hit APL, no more of that stuff. My hair cannot take extensions of any type because the weight of the extension hair weighs down and pulls out my hair, I can no longer detangle my hair sopping wet and even too strong a water pressure is not great for my hair. 

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## Bublin (Mar 27, 2013)

Question about mid week co washing?

How are you styling your hair so it's decent for work the next day.  Bunning is not an option as my whole head dries frizzy, even with gel my whole head looks like one big fly away. And a wet bun means breakage.
Am i really destined to wearing ugly plaits mid week??


----------



## RegaLady (Mar 27, 2013)

Bublin said:


> Question about mid week co washing?
> 
> How are you styling your hair so it's decent for work the next day. Bunning is not an option as my whole head dries frizzy, even with gel my whole head looks like one big fly away. And a wet bun means breakage.
> *Am i really destined to wearing ugly plaits mid week?*?


 


I swear you sound like me this morning. And funny part is I cowashed today after months of not doing so. I was FRUSTRTED when I finished . I need to prep my hair for a bun, but I wore one anyway and its ugly
I just need a break from my regimen and blowdry my hair and rock a fierce braidout.


----------



## yodie (Mar 27, 2013)

I'm fine haired and still learning my hair. My hair does better when I leave it alone. Too much of anything spells disaster for my hair. I've been able to break away from the flat iron. Yay for that. I'm now trying to break away from the blow dryer.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Mar 27, 2013)

*~*Afrolicious*~* said:


> two strand twists = tangle city with my fine hair. My hair stays less tangled when I do braidouts.



tangle city for me too. no 2 strand twists for me...

mine does better stretched with à dryer.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Mar 27, 2013)

My fine hair can't take a lot of product, manipulation or being wet too often.  I had to cut out the daily cowashes, add protein to my weekly regimen and leave it alone during the week. I use minimal product when I do my hair.

I also can't maintain curly hair (on a regular basis) because of all the tangles. I do braid outs biweekly and that has been great for my hair. But keeping my hair (and ends) stretched has definitely made a difference for me.

I'm going to follow JulietWhiskey's lead and start using my green tea spray more often to see if it helps with retention even more. If I can go from my current length (I call it SL+ lol) to APL in 4 months....


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 27, 2013)

Teas really do help with retention and for heavy shedding. I can testify to these benefits.

My fine hair and twists don't mix either. Adding insult to injury I have low density. Twists don't unravel but look so scraggly. same with mini braids.

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## Jobwright (Apr 2, 2013)

charmtreese said:


> My hair does okay with weaves, but I haven't had a full set of individual braids in years. My friend would be doing them...I'm still a little nervous.



Did you get the braids/twists?  I am having a hair breakdown and I need to hide this mess before I do something drastic!


----------



## hairlover (Apr 14, 2013)

me too, no heat styling has caused more damage for me, some reason, my hair likes heat and grows better with it, I only use heat 1-2 times per month though just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 14, 2013)

hairlover said:


> me too, no heat styling has caused more damage for me, some reason, my hair likes heat and grows better with it, I only use heat 1-2 times per month though just to be on the safe side.



For this reason alone I will make myself start rollersetting my hair... this airdrying is making things move slower...


----------



## hairlover (Apr 14, 2013)

coolsista-paris said:


> tangle city for me too. no 2 strand twists for me...
> 
> mine does better stretched with à dryer.



mine too...two strand twists look terrible on my hair...


----------



## Nonie (Apr 14, 2013)

hairlover, coolsista-paris, *~*Afrolicious*~* how do you guys do your twists so that they get tangly? And are you guys talmbout twists you leave in or the sort of twists one does for a wash only to undo after the wash?

I use braids for washing loose hair because they keep my strands parallel and so less likely to tangle if I undo them wet to remove shed hair. I am careful to rebraid promptly to maintain the parallel, tangle free status.

If you're talking about twists that you wear as a long-term style, I find doing them small and twirling each strand in the same direction then twisting them opposite to the twirling direction keeps my twists in for weeks on end, and when I need to redo, the strands separate with ease. The twirling keeps the hair in each strand separate from those in the other strand. So undoing is just untwisting then untwirling to release loose strands.


----------



## Nonie (Apr 14, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> Teas really do help with retention and for heavy shedding. I can testify to these benefits.
> 
> My fine hair and twists don't mix either. Adding insult to injury I have low density. Twists don't unravel but look so scraggly. same with mini braids.
> 
> ...


, 

DarkJoy have you tried doing small twists and staggering them as I explain in this thread? Also if you do twists on stretched hair, they are skinny and scraggly, but I usually CW immediately after braiding so as to get the twists to puff up and hang straight. They do shrink a bit but if you twirl before twisting, shrinkage is a lot less than if you don't twirl.

You can sorta see the staggering I'm talmbout in the bottom left image below. Notice how all the parts between twists on each row are covered by the twists in the row below them.







BTW, I do not use a comb to part between my twists. I just grab and twist...because I feel as if combs make permanent parts or make it harder to "erase" parts. The more jagged the parts, the easier they are to "erase" when I undo the style.


----------



## Nonie (Apr 14, 2013)

Someone asked about CWing in mid-week. I am able to do it with ease because my hair is in twists. @Nix08 tried my way of twisting on her daughters and has shared how easy it made wash day to have hair twisted the way I suggest.

When I wash my twists, they are easier to style because they are flexible. I can also drip dry so they dry straight which makes them look better if worn down.


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Apr 15, 2013)

bless57 said:


> Hi Ladies, what are you fine hair ladies doing to retain the length you are growing. Please explain how you are maintaining your length. What is your length.



No or low heat (every 4+ months)
dc 2x weekly
Washing 1-2 weekly
ACV rinses with every wash
Moisturizing daily. I rarely seal.
Trims or dusting every fresh relaxer or when I think it needs it.


----------



## *~*Afrolicious*~* (Apr 15, 2013)

Nonie said:


> hairlover, coolsista-paris, *~*Afrolicious*~* how do you guys do your twists so that they get tangly? And are you guys talmbout twists you leave in or the sort of twists one does for a wash only to undo after the wash?
> 
> I use braids for washing loose hair because they keep my strands parallel and so less likely to tangle if I undo them wet to remove shed hair. I am careful to rebraid promptly to maintain the parallel, tangle free status.
> 
> If you're talking about twists that you wear as a long-term style, I find doing them small and twirling each strand in the same direction then twisting them opposite to the twirling direction keeps my twists in for weeks on end, and when I need to redo, the strands separate with ease. The twirling keeps the hair in each strand separate from those in the other strand. So undoing is just untwisting then untwirling to release loose strands.



I never twist I just do braidouts. 90% less tangles that way.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Apr 15, 2013)

Nonie said:


> ,
> 
> DarkJoy have you tried doing small twists and staggering them as I explain in this thread? Also if you do twists on stretched hair, they are skinny and scraggly, but I usually CW immediately after braiding so as to get the twists to puff up and hang straight. They do shrink a bit but if you twirl before twisting, shrinkage is a lot less than if you don't twirl.
> 
> ...



Nonie, will  you please post a link for where you bought that hair candy?  TIA


----------



## Urban (Apr 15, 2013)

I've found I can't do twists either. As my hair has gotten longer, it seems to prefer tangling. I keep my hair stretched with braids (with extensions) for 2-3 months at a time. It means I don't manipulate my hair for that period of time as well.

The thing I'm struggling with the most is combing or lack thereof. I can't bring myself to do it because as my hair's gotten longer, it seems to cause more and more breakage. I haven't combed in almost a year. I finger comb/ detangle extensively but it takes forever!


----------



## g.lo (Apr 15, 2013)

deleted, wrong thread! sorry


----------



## Nonie (Apr 15, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> @Nonie, will  you please post a link for where you bought that hair candy?  TIA



MileHighDiva, I picked it up from CVS a couple of years ago. I am sorry I don't remember the maker/brand but if I see it on my next visit, I'll be sure to let you know.


----------



## DarkJoy (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks Nonie. I actually use that staggered parting technique when I braid other people's hair. IDK why it never occurred to me for my own dang twists. Anyway, I did a few test twists and it looks better. Being in the no man's land between NL and SL is kinda lame. It is NOT a flattering length with my face and I think twists just highlights that. Maybe in another 2 or 3 inches, I'll be sporting the twists. Also gives me time to continue thickening my hair with my regimen.

BTW, I'm totally jellie of your twists!! So pretty Nonie!! 



Nonie said:


> ,
> 
> @DarkJoy have you tried doing small twists and staggering them as I explain in this thread? Also if you do twists on stretched hair, they are skinny and scraggly, but I usually CW immediately after braiding so as to get the twists to puff up and hang straight. They do shrink a bit but if you twirl before twisting, shrinkage is a lot less than if you don't twirl.
> 
> ...


----------



## CuteMeeka (Sep 13, 2013)

Bumping for more tips


----------



## MsJamerican (Oct 7, 2013)

Does anyone heat train?


----------



## caribeandiva (Nov 5, 2013)

Ok here what I learned so far from this thread:

Regular protein treatments are vital
Keep hair stretched to avoid tangles or knots
Low manipulation is best
Keep ends trimmed to avoid knots or split ends

Did I miss anything?


----------



## DaPPeR (Nov 5, 2013)

Marking my spot


----------



## MzSwift (Nov 5, 2013)

caribeandiva
That sounds about right.  At least, that's what's been working for me.  And my hair suffers when I don't do those things.  My hair now comes to my bottom rib bone.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Nov 6, 2013)

MzSwift said:


> caribeandiva That sounds about right.  At least, that's what's been working for me.  And my hair suffers when I don't do those things.  My hair now comes to my bottom rib bone.



your hair sounds beautiful! i want to see !


----------



## gn1g (Nov 6, 2013)

caribeandiva said:


> Ok here what I learned so far from this thread:
> 
> Regular protein treatments are vital
> Keep hair stretched to avoid tangles or knots
> ...


 

thank you for the summary.


----------



## MzSwift (Nov 6, 2013)

coolsista-paris

Hey lady! 
Usually I'm good about posting pictures but I'm waiting another month for the EOTY reveal.  I'll try remember to post in here as well!  I do have pictures in my LHCF album but the most recent one is from April 2013.


----------



## ajargon02 (Nov 6, 2013)

bless57 said:


> Hi Ladies, what are you fine hair ladies doing to retain the length you are growing. Please explain how you are maintaining your length. What is your length.



For myself,  protective styles ( ie. twists pinned into a bun, basket weave styling my twists w/ the ends tucked) water or water based moisture daily sealed w/ an oil, pomade or butter. Gentleness- deciding that wash & retwist day wasn't a pain, but rather relaxing.  Eating better,  exercise all that good stuff.

I have satin sheets & pillow cases that I use exclusively.  I have a filter on my shower & my tresses thank me for that!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using LHCF, so please be so kind as to ignore any typos that may slip through.  ;-)


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Nov 7, 2013)

I wash my hair once every 2 weeks with a moisturizing shampoo. Deep condioning with all natural deep conditioners. Applying a moisturizing leave in and sealing with a moisturizing butter. Then I put it in a wet bun and wear it like that until next wash. I only comb on wash days. 

I just recently relaxed and before that I wore my hair in many different no heat styles. I think heat is one of my biggest enemies. I can't use it even monthly. Well at least not direct heat. I am planning on getting my hair rollerset once a month from the Dominicans. But I have to see how my hair reacts to that to see if it works ok in my regimen. 

I deep condition with every wash and use steam when I go to the Dominicans. I always use all natural deep conditioners when I deep condition. I feel it really nourishes my hair from the inside out.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Nov 7, 2013)

MzSwift said:


> coolsista-paris  Hey lady!  Usually I'm good about posting pictures but I'm waiting another month for the EOTY reveal.  I'll try remember to post in here as well!  I do have pictures in my LHCF album but the most recent one is from April 2013.



oh well lets wait a month! your hair is awsome !!!!!
 remember us in here! 
im off to stalk your album for some personnal motivation


----------



## HoneyKitt (Nov 24, 2013)

I have to wash my hair 2X a week. DC 1X weekly, M&S daily. LOC every other night. Protein treatment 1X month and dust every 3 months.

*De-tangle before every wash and detangle before I LOC my hair.*

My hair wants to act like a little brat and absorb everything I give it. Money, Money, Monaaayyyyy!!!


----------



## mpatt613 (Dec 1, 2013)

Thanks!  I'm newly natural and new to LHCF.  I have fine hair with a nice natural curl but have never gone fully natural.  Hair was recently cut down to start over and I'm currently using the "As I Am" line for co wash and conditioning etc.  In the process of buying a professional hair steamer.  Any suggestions for protein and growth?


----------



## ajargon02 (Nov 23, 2014)

mpatt613 said:


> Thanks!  I'm newly natural and new to LHCF.  I have fine hair with a nice natural curl but have never gone fully natural.  Hair was recently cut down to start over and I'm currently using the "As I Am" line for co wash and conditioning etc.  In the process of buying a professional hair steamer.  Any suggestions for protein and growth?



Welcome! There's A TON of tips in this very thread  check out the older posts. I'm actually doing that now. Lots of good tips, product & regime recommendations. 
Hth


----------



## ajargon02 (Nov 23, 2014)

constance said:


> Beehive twists have allowed me to retain all my length. A good leave in has also helped.  I'm considering self-installing a weave but I'm worried about the tension on my hair (even with a net).  Decision, decisions.  I'm getting a lil' bit tired of my wig.



What are beehive twists? Anyone?


----------



## Barbara (Nov 26, 2014)

Bumping . . . .


----------



## CenteredGirl (Nov 26, 2014)

Daily wetting (shower).  Knowing when to manipulate hair is the key.  Too wet? no, too dry? no.  You've got to find your hair's "sweet spot".  Also, for me, the process of stretching my hair is VITAL to it's health and retention.


----------



## ajargon02 (Nov 26, 2014)

Bumping. ........


----------



## CarLiTa (Dec 23, 2014)

This thread hasn't been active for a while. Bumping. 

Dealing with my fine hair is a big challenge.


----------



## Ivonnovi (Dec 23, 2014)

Subscribing!


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 23, 2014)

Got enough hair now to be able to wash in twists or braids. Needing that low manipulation life right now


----------



## coolsista-paris (Dec 23, 2014)

hey ladies!!!! its been a while indeed.

im still transitionning ...(will be 13 months post on 1 st january) yayyyy


----------



## coolsista-paris (Dec 23, 2014)

yesterday was wash day . i washed my hair the same way as laSt week. it came out soft again ( cantu shea leave in is officially my staple for keeping my hair soft and moisturized )       

View attachment 289709 View attachment 289711 View attachment 289707 

son first pic: damp hair (see those relaxed ends) second pic: tension blow dried 
third pic: tension blow dried (back view) 
u
oh and i also dusted all over ( even trimmed some areas with more lenght cut off)  

ps: the pics of a brush were for a test ( i cant erase them) :-/


----------



## ajargon02 (Jan 2, 2015)

Bumping. .....


----------



## ajargon02 (Jan 11, 2015)

I just got another cut. My stylist confirmed I have fine hair with medium density and low porosity.  I have been taking viviscal for about 4 months. My hair is visibly thicker. I LOVE the thickness,  and I am retaining the length I am getting. Can't wait to see what a year on viviscal will do.


----------



## krissyhair (Jan 11, 2015)

ajargon02 said:


> I just got another cut. My stylist confirmed I have fine hair with medium density and low porosity.  I have been taking viviscal for about 4 months. My hair is visibly thicker. I LOVE the thickness,  and I am retaining the length I am getting. Can't wait to see what a year on viviscal will do.



We have the same stats.

Although I have low porosity hair, it dries quickly though.


----------



## ajargon02 (Jan 17, 2015)

Bumping to keep the thread alive


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 3, 2015)

I just realized that heavy products were causing my strands to break off. 

Now I take it easy with  the leave ins. I only seal when I am wigging it.

My hair loves protein. I use a protein conditioner after every wash.

My hair tangles easily so I keep it stretched in braids (celies) or I get it blown out. 

My hair is mostly fine, but I have a few random medium/coarse strands mixed in.

My current length is Apl and I have been trying to get to Bsl for at least a year. I have to keep trimming damage from my old (Dominican) salon.


----------



## krissyhair (Jun 3, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> I just realized that heavy products were causing my strands to break off.
> 
> Now I take it easy with  the leave ins. I only seal when I am wigging it.
> 
> ...


I learned that too-thick deep conditioner was breaking my strands.

Some Joico deep conditioner was so thick that I couldn't get my fingers through it to detangle...too much friction even with water.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 3, 2015)

krissyhair said:


> I learned that too-thick deep conditioner was breaking my strands.



I third this.

Deep conditioning is definitely good for my hair but I need something of medium-light density. Anything that's going to weigh on my hair doesn't get the green light anymore.

I was pleasantly surprised by Shea Moisture's deep conditioners. I bought them thinking I absolutely had to dilute them to death but I don't. They go on like lotion and rinse soft and clean.

Same thing with leave ins. My leave ins have to be almost water-like, even when I was natural. If I put a thick leave-in on my hair and tried to comb through... nope nope nope. No oils left in my hair or thick anything. Same with co-washing conditioners, which is why I'm now sticking with VO5.

Now I use protein regularly. It's an ingredient in my rinse out and deep conditioners, but it's very, very light protein. Keeps my hair strong and co-washing multiple times a week has proven really useful in keeping moisture.

Quitting shampoo late last year was the best thing I could have done and using lighter conditioners in general this year was the second best. I had a setback because I didn't do these things sooner but I'm on my way.


----------



## yaya24 (Jun 3, 2015)

Oooh suscribing.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jun 3, 2015)

I did my texturizer TU last week and have been feeding my hair major protein. Its responding very well and I have retained a decent amount of growth. 

For the ladies thst detangle with deep conditioner, I dont think DCs are usually designed to detangle. I like all of the Shea Moisture rinse outs for this purpose. I have been wearing wigs since last year. I often skip detangling until I have enough time and patience and when I do I use fingers only.  I just use my leave ins and smooth my hair back sometimes and put on a wig.


----------



## s2fast4ya (Jun 4, 2015)

Prettymetty said:


> I just realized that heavy products were causing my strands to break off.
> 
> Now I take it easy with  the leave ins. I only seal when I am wigging it.
> 
> ...



Which protein conditioners are you using?


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 4, 2015)

s2fast4ya said:


> Which protein conditioners are you using?


I use Aphogee 2 minute, Kerastase Volumactive or Kerastase Ampli Ciment


----------

